# Q9650 Overclocking And Feedback Thread



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all, I have just ordered the Q9650 with of course the new E0 stepping, it should be here on Thursday, it's the most I have ever paid for a chip  (especially with the price's here in the UK) but I have heard good things and just wanted to find out what she will do initially on good air on my 790i Ultra mobo with that 9x multi. I will probably move to water after a while, specially if I find that temps are really holding her back.

I dont have a lot of time these days since I moved jobs etc but rest assured I will be giving her a severe bashing when she arrives   Anyone else with one of these beasts please feel free to contribute, I will have some initial screenies up within 10 minutes of installing her Thursday night............until then, wait out!

Please ignore the "Retired Overclocker" statment above my avitar, I will be coming out of retirement for a week!


----------



## trt740 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hi all, I have just ordered the Q9650 with of course the new E0 stepping, it should be here on Thursday, it's the most I have ever paid for a chip  (especially with the price's here in the UK) but I have heard good things and just wanted to find out what she will do initially on good air on my 790i Ultra mobo with that 9x multi. I will probably move to water after a while, specially if I find that temps are really holding her back.
> 
> I dont have a lot of time these days since I moved jobs etc but rest assured I will be giving her a severe bashing when she arrives   Anyone else with one of these beasts please feel free to contribute, I will have some initial screenies up within 10 minutes of installing her Thursday night............until then, wait out!
> 
> Please ignore the "Retired Overclocker" statment above my avitar, I will be coming out of retirement for a week!



here is a thread for you tatty.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197802


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> here is a thread for you tatty.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197802



Thanks Tom, I read that one earlier, looks like he got just over 4.1gig, that will do me (although I would prefer 4.2+ )


----------



## trt740 (Sep 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thanks, I read that one earlier, looks like he got just over 4.1gig, that will do me (although I would prefer 4.2+ )



I had a hard time getting my 2 Qx9650 past 4.0ghz stable (they were not e0 stepping), but It seems from what I read the E0 stepping really did not help the E0 quads frontside bus as much as the duals. I would not exspect more than 4.0ghz Tatty.


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 2, 2008)

Theres is suppose to be a liquid metal cooler appearing on the scene soon. The company reports that it should be better than water cooling. But I havent seen it yet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I had a hard time getting my 2 Qx9650 past 4.0ghz stable (they were not e0 stepping), but It seems from what I read the E0 stepping really did not help the E0 quads frontside bus as much as the duals. I would not exspect more than 4.0ghz Tatty.



Hey, if he got 4.1.....I will!  I like a challenge, there again, knowing my luck I'll probably get another dog.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2008)

Subscribed! I want to see how far you can push that thing!


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Hey, if he got 4.1.....I will!  I like a challenge, there again, knowing my luck I'll probably get another dog.



lol didnt he say it was the mobos fsb limit the guy on XS ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2008)

DOM said:


> lol didnt he say it was the mobos fsb limit the guy on XS ?



Your right....he did!  Not tried this 790 with a quad much tho, as far as a duellie is concerned she will do 600FSB tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it has arrived at my work, S_Spec SLB8W......Batch # L820B036......Pack date 31st July..........Trt's earlier link to Xtreme Systems forum showing the guy who got to 4.1gig (but may have been limited by his mobo) by coinsidence is the same batch.........lets hope my mobo dont limit me at 3.8gig!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2008)

.....Well so much for playing with my new toy.....I updated to the P06 BIOS on Sunday in preperation for the Q9650 arriving, flashed it and all went well, used the puter for a couple of days with the E8200 in it, then took out the E8200 as I had sold it, before I did that I set to "BIOS defaults" in preperation for the new chip going in.

Well to cut a long story short, I put the Q9650 in tonight (very carefully!) and started her up to the dreaded "beeps" of death..........basically I have  a "BIOS Rom checksum error" come up and it wants a floppy with "AWD Flash.exe" on it......now I am guessing for whatever reason the BIOS is now corrupt and therefore the board is knackered and I will have to RMA it 

The only thing I can think of doing is to see if the AWD Flash program is small enough to fit on a DOS Boot floppy (nothing else such as CD Rom has kicked in at this point) and also see if I can also fit the poxy old BIOS P03 from XFX's website on the disk as well and see if that would work, I say P03 because only that one and P06 are available on the website for some odd reason and P06 only comes in a 2MB ISO file which of course is no good......what you think?

Also, you know me, I cannot have this baby CPU for 4-6 weeks waiting for an RMA replacement board to arrive without trying it so any suggestions for an interim cheapish board would be useful, I want PCI-E 2.0, not bothered about  SLi or XFire but it has to have a reputation of overclocking 45NM quads VERY well.........any idea's?

Edit:  Forgot to add, it must support DDR3 also.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 4, 2008)

Crappo! If you weren't across the pond, I'd loan you my GA-X38-DQ6! At least you are familliar with it!


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2008)

Since P35's aren't PCI-E 2.0, I guess that leaves you with the P45 chipset.  I had such good experiences with OCing on my DFi P35, I guess I would recommend the DFi P45.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Since P35's aren't PCI-E 2.0, I guess that leaves you with the P45 chipset.  I had such good experiences with OCing on my DFi P35, I guess I would recommend the DFi P45.



Yes, I thought of the DFI but I did say "cheapish" at the end of the day I am going to have to sell it once I get a 790i back and TBH I love the 790i, it's just so good at everything it does which means I am already going to take a big hit with whatever board I buy, probably the more expensive the board, the bigger the hit!

Are the 45's really that good at quad overclocking......better than a decent x38?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2008)

Just thinking about it, I suppose it couldnt be that the CPU is seated incorrectly?  I am sure it isnt and in my experience I wouldnt get to even a command on the screen if it was.


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2008)

I've seen that the Biostar TForce TP45HP is a good overclocking and inexpensive board.  Didn't think of a mis-seated cpu.  Check the pins in the socket with a magnifying glass for anything bent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2008)

Just checked....CPU is seated correctly and I removed CMOS battery after googling the problem and it remains the same, my googling seems to show that the BIOS is bad   Have done a support ticket to XFX to see what they say.

Just checked the Biostar T45, sadly it's DDR2......seems all the good Foxconns are DDR2 as well.


----------



## TheScavenger (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't imagine you would have a tough time hitting a 450FSB with a Q9650. With the x9 multiplier that would put you just over 4.0GHz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 5, 2008)

Any further idea's on a good but cheap DDR3 overclocking board for 45nm quads?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol XFX have even less hardware knowledge about their own motherboards than my 1 year old grandaughter has!.....anyways, waiting for an RMA number but it could take 6 weeks   I cant go that long without a puter!  As DDR3 boards seem to be expensive no matter what you get, I think I am going for the Biostar T45 TPower board and I will be some reasonably fast DDR2 2Gig kit to see me over till my board gets back, probably the GSkill PK 8500's, unless anyone has any idea's on some cheap 2gig DDR2 kits that will do 1200+.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol XFX have even less hardware knowledge about their own motherboards than my 1 year old grandaughter has!.....anyways, waiting for an RMA number but it could take 6 weeks   I cant go that long without a puter!  As DDR3 boards seem to be expensive no matter what you get, I think I am going for the Biostar T45 TPower board and I will be some reasonably fast DDR2 2Gig kit to see me over till my board gets back, probably the GSkill PK 8500's, unless anyone has any idea's on some cheap 2gig DDR2 kits that will do 1200+.



by the time you add the ddr2 it will be as expensive as getting the ddr3 board tatty you might aswell forget that and get the ddr3 board. These are decent boards 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128348

ram 2x1gb kits http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227230 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227347 they will both do ddr2 1200 but not much more if you can find them in the UK they aren't axe ram but the best I could find.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> by the time you add the ddr2 it will be as expensive as getting the ddr3 board tatty you might aswell forget that and get the ddr3 board. These are decent boards
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128348
> 
> ...




Thanks Tom, the flex are still pretty expensive over here, as for the boards, thing is to do the chip justice I want a monster overclocking board, the Biostar has just broke the world record for the highest acheived FSB overclock......700mhz I think   and it's lke a $100 cheaper than the Gigabyte you have linked, although that is also an option as I was looking at that but reviews only show 520-550FSB.  The GSkill will do upto 1250mhz on a good day.......why cant Crucial still make the high quality D9 Micron Ballisitx they used to?  I used to get 1325 outta my old Ballistix    Ohhh and the Biostar is pretty cheap!   thing is, when my board comes back I will keep with the 790i Ultra.....I absolutely love it, the best I have ever owned.....and that includes my old beloved Gigabyte x38 DQ6 which was a monster, plus I could never now go back to DDR2 perminently.


----------



## TheScavenger (Sep 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I want a monster overclocking board, the Biostar has just broke the world record for the highest acheived FSB overclock......700mhz I think   and it's lke a $100 cheaper than the Gigabyte you have linked...



Are you talking about the BIOSTAR TPower I45?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2008)

TheScavenger said:


> Are you talking about the BIOSTAR TPower I45?



I am yes, thing is, all the reviews show just how good it is inacheiving huge FSB's, but that of course is with a duellie, I need to know how they do with 45nm quads.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2008)

Well whilst the Biostar looks like a fantastic deal I have decided to save myself the price of DDR2 memory as I already have the DDR3 from my 790i ultra so whilst that is being RMA's I think I am going for the Asus P5QT i45 Deluxe, hopefully I will be up and running by the middle of next week so I can test this damn chip, just hope these PQ's overclock as well as the reviews say they do.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well whilst the Biostar looks like a fantastic deal I have decided to save myself the price of DDR2 memory as I already have the DDR3 from my 790i ultra so whilst that is being RMA's I think I am going for the Asus PQ3T i45 Deluxe, hopefully I will be up and running by the middle of next week so I can test this damn chip, just hope these PQ's overclock as well as the reviews say they do.



thats a nice board.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well whilst the Biostar looks like a fantastic deal I have decided to save myself the price of DDR2 memory as I already have the DDR3 from my 790i ultra so whilst that is being RMA's I think I am going for the Asus PQ3T i45 Deluxe, hopefully I will be up and running by the middle of next week so I can test this damn chip, just hope these PQ's overclock as well as the reviews say they do.



Do you mean the ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Do you mean the ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?



I amended my origional post.....but yes although I thought it was T not 3.....the DDR3 version anyways......any good?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 7, 2008)

It is improving, fitseries3 is better with the board than I am.  Took us a while to figure out the board prefers DDR2 speeds and latencies (1200+, 5-5-5-15) more than DDR3 speeds and latencies, but with the newest BIOS fit has had some success running the ram running faster.  Course if you browsed the XS thread on the board, there are people who might say its the best board out there (dunno how true that is, but there are people who have done much better than him and I).


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, finally got the P5Q3 installed so here is a first screenie of the Q9650 all at stock, I have not updated the BIOS yet so it dont know the chip, much of realtemps etc does not support it yet I think as cores 0 and 1 show accurate readouts but 2 and 3 are way off!

More to follow, just have the added disadvantage of trying to get used to a new mobo before I can really get into some clocking.....damn and I thought my 790i had some overclocking options


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

Just flashed the BIOS to 1402...damn this board is strange, it defaults my memory on both of the BIOS's I have tried to 5-5-5-15 @ 1.5V.........instead of 7-7-7-20 @ 1.8V, if I increase the voltage manually to anything beyond 1.68V (afetr that 1.7V turns yellow to indicate your on tricky ground) she will just BSOD on windows startup, if I can get the memory sorted, gonna kind of make it difficult to overclock this muvvaa!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

it's easy as pie once you figure it out. 

what settings are you using?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's easy as pie once you figure it out.
> 
> what settings are you using?



Absoulutely no idea, just stock (auto) with a couple of adjustments so everything on auto, except I have raised my DDR volts to 1.68V as I said, manually set CPU divider at 9, manually set FSB to 333, manually set the 4 main DRAM timings to correct value, manually set NB strap to ram at 333 thats about it, all else on auto......I see that pewrformance thingy stocks at 5, reading over in XS, the lower it is the better performance but when ovrclocking it may need to go as high as 12?  If I go manual and set it at anything over the 5 I got BSOD on windows startup.........................help!

Edit:....you like the stock 1.184V at it's stock 3gig speed?..........she will boot to windows on 1.16V!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

what memory you using? whats the best speed you found they run at?

DO NOT set the strap to anything other than auto. you WILL have problems 99% of the time. also... dont manually set the PL in the bios. 

after you tell me the memory stuff i can pretty much tell you approximately what settings you need.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> what memory you using? whats the best speed you found they run at?
> 
> DO NOT set the strap to anything other than auto. you WILL have problems 99% of the time. also... dont manually set the PL in the bios.
> 
> after you tell me the memory stuff i can pretty much tell you approximately what settings you need.



If you are talking what do they like before this board came along, the can do 1800mhz but they are comfy at 1600 at 7-7-7-20 2T all else on auto, in here, havent tried yet, I'll go have a play and be back later!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 10.0
FSB Frequency: 450
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: ~14XX - 16XX
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 6
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: ENABLED
Ai Clock Twister: Ligther
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.4365v
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54-1.6
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36-1.4
DRAM Voltage: 1.9-1.96
NB Voltage: 1.4-1.5
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: 1.2
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.5
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

your an absolute star!...I'll give them a try thank you.


----------



## erocker (Sep 14, 2008)

You may need a little more FSB Termination Voltage than fitseries running a quad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2008)

that was with a quad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

Those settings didnt work, although I reduced the multi to 9 as thats mine but still put the FSB on 450 to give me 4gig....i will keep on playing, it's more than likely that I just need to fine tune one of them.......Fit do you know if that quad was a Kentsfield or Yorkfield?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2008)

the qx9650 i had. those settings worked fine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, have been playing a bit, not pushed too hard....Fit I gotta say you were dead on....shit this memory compatibility really sucks, tried everything just to get her to boot at 400FSB....3.6gig and nothing, as soon as I lowered my mem speed down to ridiculously slow levels....well here you are!  Ignore voltages, just set it a bit higher than I thought I would need...........by the way, EVERYTHING is auto/default here apart from memory, no added volts to anything.

Will keep on playing, if this is the best that it's fickle memory controller can produce then when the 790i gets back, it's going straight in!.....more to come hopefully.........


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 15, 2008)

installing mine in a bit tat, will see if we can collaborate at all


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> installing mine in a bit tat, will see if we can collaborate at all



In my case it's this new "stand in board"....not the chip


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

OK, here is just over 4gig at 450fsb.......looaadsss of headroom on volts and temps, again it may well do this on less volts, I just banged it up to make sure, still the memory is a HUGE problem so having to run it slow and loose, tweaking of that will come later, I am not going to try 4.2gig just yet as I want to do some tweaking and some priming first......more tomorrow!

Fit, these are mostly your settings, damn I have only had this board in for just over 24hrs and I so cant wait for my 790i Ultra to come back!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, here is just over 4gig at 450fsb.......looaadsss of headroom on volts and temps, again it may well do this on less volts, I just banged it up to make sure, still the memory is a HUGE problem so having to run it slow and loose, tweaking of that will come later, I am not going to try 4.2gig just yet as I want to do some tweaking and some priming first......more tomorrow!



yay


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> yay



Nate, with the right board this chip is just sooooo easy man.....enjoy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2008)

it's all in the memory man. the right set of memory can make the P5Q3 a badass board and the wrong set can make it look like a total POS.

my crucial ballistix 1600mhz kit runs like total crap but my set of gskill HZ's 1600mhz kit in insane.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol, ran prime cpu and memory stress, lasted 17 seconds! even with the memory so slow and loose it dont wanna know at 4 gig, now stressing just the cpu in prime and not touching the memory ran for an hour with no errors, gotta spend more time on these memory settings tomorrow.....thanks for your help thus far......more tomorrow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2008)

try running your ram under or around 1200mhz with 5-5-5-20 timings. use 1.8v all the time unless you need to tighten the timings a bit more.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try running your ram under or around 1200mhz with 5-5-5-20 timings. use 1.8v all the time unless you need to tighten the timings a bit more.



As a matter of interest, I have my 2 sticks in the orange slots because the manual said they were better for overclocking, as I aint even overclocking the memory yet, do you think I might get more stability putting them in the other slots?.....might give it a try anyways.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

mine seem to work better in the orange slots yes. 

like i have said to a few other people with the p5q3...

it's all in the ram. this board hates some ram and loves others. it's just a matter of finding a pair it likes. my gskill HZ's are GREAT on this board but my crucial ballistix wont clock worth a F*&^ on this board at all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

my board is in a good mood tonight so far...... P5Q3 is not a POS...

4.6ghz with memory 1:1 @ 1840mhz on air.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> mine seem to work better in the orange slots yes.
> 
> like i have said to a few other people with the p5q3...
> 
> it's all in the ram. this board hates some ram and loves others. it's just a matter of finding a pair it likes. my gskill HZ's are GREAT on this board but my crucial ballistix wont clock worth a F*&^ on this board at all.



I hear what you are saying but reading through other forums, it does not seem that others have had any particular difficulty with mine, I might however see how much yours costs over here and get some, sell mine but if I do so I might be causeing myself some future problems when my 790i ultra comes back as it really likes my OCZ, I have managed a stable 1850mhz out of them at 7-7-7-20 and mine are only 1333 stock, I would hate to get yours, sell mine, get the 790i back and find it doesent like the new stuff, unless of course I sell the brand spanking new 790i but I would only want to do that if this board sorts itself out, I would guess that this board, memory issues aside would probably quad overclock as well as a 790....what you think?  On a duellie I could get 605fsb with the 790 but only briefly used a quad on it.

Ohhhh and nice memory clocks by the way!  maybe I will buy some of yours!

Is this them?.................

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-026-GS&utm_source=froogle


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

yup thats them.

from my experience.... 790i is not as easy to OC as an intel chipset. i cant promise anything though.

phillbrown has the same OCZ kit you have and he cant get them to clock that well on any board. 

TBH... if you can get a set of D9JNL chipped sticks it would be even better. i can almost guaranty that the D9JNL's will do 2000mhz or better on both the p45 and 790i.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

Sod it, I bought the HZ's....they will arrive tomorrrow!  Will Sell the OCZ's and the brand new 790i Ultra if I can get this board stable now......I really like it, just this memory thing.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sod it, I bought the HZ's....they will arrive tomorrrow!  Will Sell the OCZ's and the brand new 790i Ultra if I can get this board stable now......I really like it, just this memory thing.



Yeah, that's the downside of the p45 chipset. It hates highly clocked memory. I went through 2 p45's, and have gone back to p35/x38 just because of this. I had a set of Ballistix that would do almost 1200mhz on a Blood Iron, but couldn't get it stable at 1066 on either p45 board.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, that's the downside of the p45 chipset. It hates highly clocked memory. I went through 2 p45's, and have gone back to p35/x38 just because of this. I had a set of Ballistix that would do almost 1200mhz on a Blood Iron, but couldn't get it stable at 1066 on either p45 board.



yeah, I think with the P5Q3 DDR3 boards, it's the fact that they will do high overclocks (hence Fit's clocks above) but sadly on very few brands/models of memory, short of gaining intelligence from other users, the only way to get there is to keep buying and trying which aint good, Fit's now seem to be sorted, I can get very high CPU overclocks with the board but sadly unstable purely due to the memory issues, if these GSkill sticks give me that stability I really do think I can get the chip to 4.2gig prime stable cause if I just stress the CPU in prime it passes no trouble, as soon as I do one of the joint CPU/Ram stress tests.......death!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

like i said though... i cant 100% for sure say that your troubles are over. i know the D9JNL's are 100% compatible with p45 and they seem to be able to hit 2400mhz most of the time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> like i said though... i cant 100% for sure say that your troubles are over. i know the D9JNL's are 100% compatible with p45 and they seem to be able to hit 2400mhz most of the time.



No I understand that, dont worry, I wont hold you to ransome if they dont improve stability! if they dont, I will probably keep the 790i when it comes back from RMA and if the HZ's work well with it then keep them and sell the OCZ's and the P5Q3.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 17, 2008)

The HZ's that fit are using are a pair I sent him, I have 2, and he has been able to get them to clock far better than the set I am using.  The P45 chipset I think still has alot of work to be done on it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> The HZ's that fit are using are a pair I sent him, I have 2, and he has been able to get them to clock far better than the set I am using.  The P45 chipset I think still has alot of work to be done on it.



but im keeping them 

you can have my crucials.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> The HZ's that fit are using are a pair I sent him, I have 2, and he has been able to get them to clock far better than the set I am using.  The P45 chipset I think still has alot of work to be done on it.



Yeah, but thing is, even if I set my OCZ's at just 1066 with loose timings, I have no stability whatsoever, I cannot even play any game at any setting with or without the CPU overclocked.....there is absolutely nothing there to play with, I have tried loads of diferent settings, have even played with all the sub timings but nothing, so if the HZ's just gave me stability at lower speeds it would at least mean I have a system that can play a game/bench!....little point in me getting this Q9650 to 4.2gig ig I cant do anything with it because of cr*p memory!  At this very moment in time, I would be happy with say 1333mhz 7-7-18 with stability...... it seems my OCZ's cant give me that, at least the two of you have stability with the HZ's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh you'll get that for sure.

i was just toying around last night and somehow got 5ghz/2000mhz to boot to windows. thats true 1:1. 10x 500 with the e8600.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> oh you'll get that for sure.
> 
> i was just toying around last night and somehow got 5ghz/2000mhz to boot to windows. thats true 1:1. 10x 500 with the e8600.



So you just manually set the voltage and the main timings and leave all else to auto?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

nah...

10x460
fsb strap = auto
all mem clock skews on auto
dram freq = 1841mhz
8-8-8-20
PL = 9

vcore = 1.3625v
gtl 0/2 = auto
gtl 1/3 = auto
pll = 1.54v
term = 1.36v
dram = 1.94v
NB = 1.46v
nb gtl = auto
SB = 1.4v
pcie sata = 1.6v

loadline = enabled

thats for 4.6ghz stable on the e8600


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay!  I have total system stability............now wait for it, in order to get that, I cannot set my memory voltage for higher than 1.8V, I must put all timings on auto and I cannot go any faster than 1000mhz   and the timings I get at 1000mhz are the dizzy heights of 6-6-6-18 @ 2T    but it's Orthos stable for 2 hours and damn, this chip at 4gig being stressed NEVER goes above 47C on any core!  Those GSkill have surely gotta give me a bit more than that ffs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, now I have some stability, albeit with me memory working like a snail, lets see what this chip can do on some decent air, lets start tonight with 4.275gig  again overvolted a bit to be safe, will test in prime before I try to move up the scale a bit, again ignore the 3rd and 4th core temps, realtemps cant read them yet on the E0 steppings.........


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2008)

Sod it, couldnt resist, last for today, I am starting to like this board, if the GSkill memory sorts my memory issues then this is really gonna be flyin.....................  

Edit:  Just ran 2 instances of Orthos, both Blend and small FFT for half an hour (appreciate this does not make it long term stable)just to make sure she didnt crap out on me straight away, she got upto a fairly toasty 78C but remained stable, this is probably my max speed for benching unless I manage to drop volts by a bit.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Fit, got the GSkill today, put them in tonight, have not pushed them yet but already they are running fine at 1600mhz 1:1    I owe ya one!  I now have speed and stability!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

CPU death run on air....too scared to go any higher  might have to go for water!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 18, 2008)

how do you do it Tat?! I'm stuck at 3.888, albeit amazingly stable with just ~1.25V but I couldn't get it to post with anything greater than I believe 440 FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> how do you do it Tat?! I'm stuck at 3.888, albeit amazingly stable with just ~1.25V but I couldn't get it to post with anything greater than I believe 440 FSB



Dont know really, we have different boards, am just trying to see if I can get 500fsb.....is your board x38?  some of those struggle to get beyond about 460 with a quad but you should be getting more than that, you sure you dont kneed serious NB voltage or something? I assume a BIOS has been released for your board that supports the 9650?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Dont know really, we have different boards, am just trying to see if I can get 500fsb.....is your board x38?  some of those struggle to get beyong about 460 with a wuad but you should be getting more than that, you sure you dont kneed serios NB voltage or something? I assume a BIOS has been released for your board that supports the 9650?



funny thing is I'm already using serious NB voltage  so all I can assume is it's a board limitation...which I honestly was not expecting to find with the maximus...and yes it is X38 but I have it flashed to the most current Rampage BIOS


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> funny thing is I'm already using serious NB voltage  so all I can assume is it's a board limitation...which I honestly was not expecting to find with the maximus...and yes it is X38 but I have it flashed to the most current Rampage BIOS



May I suggest then, just for the hell of it, setting NB on auto, then give it a try.


----------



## voxhel (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello!

I have a P5Q3 wifi, Q9550 and Gskill 2x 2gb 1600mhz CL7 and cannot pass 3400mhz.

Can you Tatty post your bios options, ref to the bios version your using on the P5Q3 for help?

Best Regards
voxhel - Portugal



Tatty_One said:


> May I suggest then, just for the hell of it, setting NB on auto, then give it a try.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a P5Q3 wifi, Q9550 and Gskill 2x 2gb 1600mhz CL7 and cannot pass 3400mhz.
> 
> ...



Welcome!  and yes gladly, I will have to do it tomorrow as I am at work but I'll get back to you.  I will start off by giving you my exact settings including memory for 3.8gig......well you have to start somewhere!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

anyone know where the hell i can get a E0 Q9550?


----------



## TheScavenger (Sep 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone know where the hell i can get a E0 Q9550?



I'm wondering the same thing right now. I can't seem to find one anywhere!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a P5Q3 wifi, Q9550 and Gskill 2x 2gb 1600mhz CL7 and cannot pass 3400mhz.
> 
> ...



In your case, with the 8.5 multi, you may need a little more at 3.8gig but try these first,. I am being gentle on the ram purely for compatibility reasons on the overclock, you can go back and tighten memory later so these are mine:

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Frequency: 425
PCIE Frequency: 105
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: ~Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto (Mine is set to a specific speed but try auto first and therefore ignore timings below)
CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 6
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: auto
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.275v  (You try 1.4V and then move down later)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.34
DRAM Voltage: 1.9
NB Voltage: 1.3
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## voxhel (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello!!!














FSB 465
PCIE: 100
CPU VOlt 1.4

Wu show i beleave?  Core Temp or Real Temp?!?!?!!

Help!!!

What can i more? what can i do more with memories?!

BIOS 1201 !!!

Best
voxhel




Tatty_One said:


> In your case, with the 8.5 multi, you may need a little more at 3.8gig but try these first,. I am being gentle on the ram purely for compatibility reasons on the overclock, you can go back and tighten memory later so these are mine:
> 
> Overclocker Tuner: Manual
> CPU Ratio Setting: 9
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2008)

I am on BIOS 1402, I will look again when I get home, am at work ATM.  Can you fill your system specs in please in the "user CP" so I can see what your memory is, default timings and default voltages, that CPU may well go a little higher also.


----------



## dolf (Sep 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone know where the hell i can get a E0 Q9550?



I am also searching for Q9550 E0 but in vain. Obviously Intel waits to sell as much as possible (or all available C1) before to start shipping E0's. I have also checked the Intel dealers for stock of E0 - but again nothing. Unfortunately we have to wait few more weeks  (hopefully).


----------



## Konceptz (Sep 29, 2008)

Are we talking about the QX9650 or or a regular quad? If its the extreme edition 4.2ghz should be reachable provided you fine tune the cooling.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2008)

Konceptz said:


> Are we talking about the QX9650 or or a regular quad? If its the extreme edition 4.2ghz should be reachable provided you fine tune the cooling.



Q....not QX and from what I can see, they run cooler than the QX but thats probably the E0 stepping.  Mine will boot to windows at 4.5gig on air and bench, but not in 2006 at that speed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 29, 2008)

Cranked up the CPU a bit for my best 2006 run so far.....................


----------



## voxhel (Sep 30, 2008)

Woooo!!!

Thats a great cpu speed!

Witch changes should i make to improve, what specs to change?

tks
voxhel




Tatty_One said:


> Cranked up the CPU a bit for my best 2006 run so far.....................


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Woooo!!!
> 
> Thats a great cpu speed!
> 
> ...



If you answer my post above regarding what ram you have, stock voltages etc I can help.


----------



## voxhel (Sep 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> If you answer my post above regarding what ram you have, stock voltages etc I can help.



Ok,

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 465
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: ~Auto 1551
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto 

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 6
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: ENABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.4
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.34
DRAM Voltage: 1.9
NB Voltage: 1.3
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

I have gskill 2x 2gb ddr3 1600 CL7 7-7-7-18 1.9v.

If you need more info let me know.

System Specs Filled!!!

Tks
voxhel


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, lets go for 4.1gig now, firstly your RAM,  give this a try, the increased FSB speed will increase your ram speed, try it on the same timings but I have increased the voltage slightly to compensate........leave everything else as it is apart from these items and see how you get on:

FSB Frequency: *483*
PCIE Frequency: *105*
CPU Voltage:    *1.425*......if that does not work, try *1.45v*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.60*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.38*
DRAM Voltage: *1.92*....if that dont work try *1.94v*
NB Voltage: *1.36*

I would obviously not keep these settings for 24/7

By the way, this is a Q9650 thread.....not a P5Q3 or Q9550 thread!


----------



## voxhel (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Tatty!

I have tried everyone of the specs you give but no success. I´m still with the 1201 bios version on the P5Q3 Delux.

I get great improvement twiking the timings 1551mhz 7-7-7-18 1.9v.

Any ideias?

I know that this is a Q9650 thead but the info here is working so well for me ....

thks
voxhel




Tatty_One said:


> OK, lets go for 4.1gig now, firstly your RAM,  give this a try, the increased FSB speed will increase your ram speed, try it on the same timings but I have increased the voltage slightly to compensate........leave everything else as it is apart from these items and see how you get on:
> 
> FSB Frequency: *483*
> PCIE Frequency: *105*
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Hello Tatty!
> 
> I have tried everyone of the specs you give but no success. I´m still with the 1201 bios version on the P5Q3 Delux.
> 
> ...




Firstly, might I suggest you update to 1402, it's a much better BIOS and will give you more on the memory and lower your voltages, then we can work on your CPU overclock in small steps.

There is actually a very good P5Q overclocking thread in here too!


----------



## voxhel (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok! Going for the 1402 tonight! 




Tatty_One said:


> Firstly, might I suggest you update to 1402, it's a much better BIOS and will give you more on the memory and lower your voltages, then we can work on your CPU overclock in small steps.
> 
> There is actually a very good P5Q overclocking thread in here too!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Ok! Going for the 1402 tonight!



Let me know when you have it and have got back to your current settings and we will move forward, make sure you reset to defaults in the BIOS B4 you flash.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2008)

here is my 24/7 settings for the Q9650 on air........check out the volts and the temps


----------



## voxhel (Oct 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Let me know when you have it and have got back to your current settings and we will move forward, make sure you reset to defaults in the BIOS B4 you flash.



Back with 1402 in bios.

with the last specs you gave me i could do nothing.

i can get FSB freq 470 (8.5) = 3995mhz
pcie freq 102 ( could do the boot with 105)
cpu vol: 1.4 (could do boot with 1.425 or 1.45)
cpu Pll: 1.60
FSB Termin. vol: 1.45!!! (wend i start raising wooo!!! maibe heres the catch?!)
dram vol: 1.92
nb GTL: 1.36

can help me?

thks
voxhel


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 2, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Back with 1402 in bios.
> 
> with the last specs you gave me i could do nothing.
> 
> ...



OK, just to take it out of the equation, with your memory, choose the 333mhz strap, then choose the 2nd highest memory speed and manually set the timings to 6-6-6-18 and leave it at 1.92V (you have the same memory as me).
Put the CPU Pll to 1.70
put FSB Terminal voltage on "auto"
Keep the CPU volts to 1.45v for now to be safe, you can lower later
Now go for 475FSB to start with!


----------



## voxhel (Oct 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, just to take it out of the equation, with your memory, choose the 333mhz strap, then choose the 2nd highest memory speed and manually set the timings to 6-6-6-18 and leave it at 1.92V (you have the same memory as me).
> Put the CPU Pll to 1.70
> put FSB Terminal voltage on "auto"
> Keep the CPU volts to 1.45v for now to be safe, you can lower later
> Now go for 475FSB to start with!



I have tried 475 can boot to vista but the dumps and reboot.

pcie freq: 105 dont let me boot, only 102 or 101
fsb strap: 333
dram freq: 2ª highest 1541 i think
dram timing: 6-6-6-18
mem oc changer: Enable
cpu vol: 1,40 or 1,45 it´s the same couldnt understand what the best for results
cpu pll: 1,60 but 1.70 nothing
fsb termi vol: auto
dram vol: 1,92
nb vol: 1,36 ok tried 1,7but need to do CPR


its getting complicated cant find a way out....


----------



## voxhel (Oct 3, 2008)

*Update !!!*

Tatty!

4.233Mhz  Boots ok can work (simple jobs) but if i run Prime95 it frezes after 5 secs!

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 495
PCIE Frequency: 100 (i think this is the only value to go higher as it is! 102 blocks)
FSB Strap To North Bridge: 333
DRAM Frequency: ddr3-1585mhz  the 2ª highest
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: ENABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.45 !!
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.74
DRAM Voltage: 2.10 !!!
NB Voltage: 1.58 !!!
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

I any ideais to stable this?  on AIR at Idle normal temps!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done!  You need to lower your NB voltage, thats too high, try 1.4V....I dont like going above that, you can go to 1.5V for benching if need be.......the first thing you need to do is check if it is your CPU or memory causing the instability, go to the download section here and download the Orthos stress test..............

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/385/Orthos_Stress_Prime_2004.html

Install it, then run a memory test first for a few minutes, if it does stop then run a CPU only test so you can see which is causing the issues.....monitor your CPU temps with "real temp" then get back to me and report, with temps, we then will know what neds to be fixed and we can sort it out.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 3, 2008)

DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto

AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto

NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto

CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

And what about this can i change to improve?!

ths
voxhel


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2008)

voxhel said:


> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
> ...




read my last post on page 4.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 3, 2008)

ok orthos report:


Type: Large, in-place FFTs - stress some RAM Min: 128 Max: 1024 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
CPU: 4207MHz FSB: 497MHz [494MHz x 8.5 est.]
02-10-2008 21:39 
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
1:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 32 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

2:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 32 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

Type: Small FFTs - stress CPU Min: 8 Max: 8 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
CPU: 4207MHz FSB: 497MHz [494MHz x 8.5 est.]
02-10-2008 21:41 
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
2:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
2:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
2:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 56 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 56 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.


CPU Temps with RealTemp 2.70 ( 27,33,47,47) RealTemp 2.79.8 (32,38,52,52) in witch one do we belive?


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> read my last post on page 4.



Tatty simulate a Q9550 for me the E0 are out and I want to see how high you can get your fsb for 24/7  8.5x 471 FSB would be good.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Tatty simulate a Q9550 for me the E0 are out and I want to see how high you can get your fsb for 24/7  8.5x 471 FSB would be good.



God your just so demanding!.....................OK!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ok.....Simulating an E0 stepping 9550*

Right, well never tried her on an 8.5 multi so just guessed settings ans overvolted to be on the safe side, she will do this on a lot less voltage, at this speed on a 9x multi she will run at over 4gig at 1.26V so should do near to that with the 8.5x multi................ohhhh and idles temps fairly high only because I am in a small study with the central heating on!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Right, well never tried her on an 8.5 multi so just guessed settings ans overvolted to be on the safe side, she will do this on a lot less voltage, at this speed on a 9x multi she will run at over 4gig at 1.26V so should do near to that with the 8.5x multi................ohhhh and idles temps fairly high only because I am in a small study with the central heating on!



thats looks like a good buy at 300.00


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2008)

Then I thought, I would again, just guess what it would take for that elusive 500FSB on a quad at 8.5 multi so again, overvolted to be safe....no tweaks.........


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2008)

*Getting back to the 9x multi now*

This is about the best I can do booting to windows, the temps are getting a bit frightening now on air, I dont think it's an FSB limit with the quad on this board although for a quad I think it's a quite impressive FSB, I also dont like putting this much voltage thru her TBH, I am sure if I start tweaking the CPU GTL reference voltage dividers I would be able to decrease my Vcore so I suppose thats next.

I can boot to windows with this VCore and then set the FSB in windows and get over 4.6gig but thats too synthetic for me because as soon as I double click on a proggie it BSOD's so pointless IMO.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Then I thought, I would again, just guess what it would take for that elusive 500FSB on a quad at 8.5 multi so again, overvolted to be safe....no tweaks.........



4.0ghz would be plenty.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 4, 2008)

voxhel said:


> ok orthos report:
> 
> 
> Type: Large, in-place FFTs - stress some RAM Min: 128 Max: 1024 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
> ...



Tatty whats the next step?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 4, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Tatty whats the next step?



Have you done what I mentioned in post 100? if so, can you answer please.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Have you done what I mentioned in post 100? if so, can you answer please.



Hello Tatty!

can you see my post 111? what i did was run orthos 1st memory run and it stop and 2nd cpu run and it stop.

the data was a report from orthos. was this what you have asked for?

tks
voxhel


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Hello Tatty!
> 
> can you see my post 111? what i did was run orthos 1st memory run and it stop and 2nd cpu run and it stop.
> 
> ...



Sorry, yes thanks, so it's failing on memory and CPU....hmmm, I am at work right now (got called in for an emergency), once I get home we can go through some more stuff.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 5, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, yes thanks, so it's failing on memory and CPU....hmmm, I am at work right now (got called in for an emergency), once I get home we can go through some more stuff.



ok ready wend you are


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 6, 2008)

hi all..in about a week i'm getting my strike II extreme mobo and the q9650 cpu..I'd like to know the settings to overclock at least to 4 ghz..i'm an amd boy with phenom 9850 o/ced to 3.0 ghz and i feel dissapointed..i know intel is a different platform so i'd like to learn some things to overclock..i have 4 gigs of geil ultra 800 mhz 4-4-4-12 ram..2.1v (4X1GB)
So anyone would like to tell me some settings?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> hi all..in about a week i'm getting my strike II extreme mobo and the q9650 cpu..I'd like to know the settings to overclock at least to 4 ghz..i'm an amd boy with phenom 9850 o/ced to 3.0 ghz and i feel dissapointed..i know intel is a different platform so i'd like to learn some things to overclock..i have 4 gigs of geil ultra 800 mhz 4-4-4-12 ram..2.1v (4X1GB)
> So anyone would like to tell me some settings?



You need to find someone familiar with your board to get your board settings, once you have the chip, let me know the batch number and production date.  I can help with some CPU specifics, voltages etc once I know the batch, your first task must be to google around for 45nm quad results on your motherboard to get some settings.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 6, 2008)

i've searched on google but i can't find something..i heard that the asus strike II formula is the best card for overclock..is that true?and is it difficult to overclock q9650 to 4ghz?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i've searched on google but i can't find something..i heard that the asus strike II formula is the best card for overclock..is that true?and is it difficult to overclock q9650 to 4ghz?



Well it's a 790i Ultra, I just sold the XFX version so yes they are good overclockers, but I would not necessarily say the best, the best quad overclocking boards can do 500+mhz with a quad, maybe the striker can, IDK (My board can ), there is an experienced overclocker in these forums with the Striker, his username is DaMulta, drop him a PM, I'm sure he would help.
No, with the right board, the Q9650 is pretty easy to overclock.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 7, 2008)

hello Tatty!

i cant get stable on the 4.2ghz can you help?

best
voxhel


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 7, 2008)

voxhel let me know...are you using the latest bios version?thx tatty i'll see what i can do..


----------



## voxhel (Oct 7, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> voxhel let me know...are you using the latest bios version?thx tatty i'll see what i can do..



Hello Kiddy!

yes i have the 1402.

here i my specs:

4.233Mhz Boots ok can work (simple jobs) but if i run Prime95 it frezes after 5 secs!

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 495
PCIE Frequency: 100 (i think this is the only value to go higher as it is! 102 blocks)
FSB Strap To North Bridge: 333
DRAM Frequency: ddr3-1585mhz the 2ª highest
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: ENABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.45 !!
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.74
DRAM Voltage: 2.10 !!!
NB Voltage: 1.58 !!!
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

and a run on orthos

orthos report:


Type: Large, in-place FFTs - stress some RAM Min: 128 Max: 1024 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
CPU: 4207MHz FSB: 497MHz [494MHz x 8.5 est.]
02-10-2008 21:39
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
1:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
1:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 32 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.

2:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 32 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

Type: Small FFTs - stress CPU Min: 8 Max: 8 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
CPU: 4207MHz FSB: 497MHz [494MHz x 8.5 est.]
02-10-2008 21:41
Launching 2 threads...
1:Using CPU #0
2:Using CPU #1
1:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
1ress Stop to end this test.
2:Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
2ress Stop to end this test.
1:Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
2:Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
2:FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
2:Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
2:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 56 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
2:Execution halted.

1:Torture Test ran 0 minutes 56 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
1:Execution halted.


CPU Temps with RealTemp 2.70 ( 27,33,47,47) RealTemp 2.79.8 (32,38,52,52) in witch one do we belive?

if can help please

tks
voxhel


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm..there's a lot of voltage there!try lower your ram mhz and timings..i think 4 ghz should be enough..no need for 4.2 ghz!what's your mobo chipset?


----------



## voxhel (Oct 7, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> hmm..there's a lot of voltage there!try lower your ram mhz and timings..i think 4 ghz should be enough..no need for 4.2 ghz!what's your mobo chipset?



don´t know...  were can i get it?

i have the box were with me!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> hmm..there's a lot of voltage there!try lower your ram mhz and timings..i think 4 ghz should be enough..no need for 4.2 ghz!what's your mobo chipset?



His is P45


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2008)

voxhel said:


> hello Tatty!
> 
> i cant get stable on the 4.2ghz can you help?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need more VCore, drop it back to 4.1ghz first, that will also reduce ram speed, try it on about 1.40v and Orthos it.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds like you need more VCore, drop it back to 4.1ghz first, that will also reduce ram speed, try it on about 1.40v and Orthos it.



ok 483x8.5 

othos first run ram stops after 52 secs secund run cpu stops after 18 secs.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:
			
		

> kiddyoverclocker93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> kiddyoverclocker93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent a PM of this to him but other people might want to see it.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds like you need more VCore, drop it back to 4.1ghz first, that will also reduce ram speed, try it on about 1.40v and Orthos it.



how can i had more vcore without freezzz?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2008)

voxhel said:


> how can i had more vcore without freezzz?



OK, give me your last STABLE (as in Orthos stable, meaning at least 1 hour stressing CPU and RAM) speed and settings and we will go from there.....I dont think those previous speeds we acheived were Orthos tested????


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 7, 2008)

Guys help!!x48 chipset or 790i?in other words...asus rampage extreme or asus striker ii extreme?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> Guys help!!x48 chipset or 790i?in other words...asus rampage extreme or asus striker ii extreme?



You can answer that yourself by thinking Graphics card and what is your likely upgrade route in the future....they are both very good boards, they will both overclock well, what prices are we talking about with you and whats your gfx setup?


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a gtx 280 card...and in the future i'll do sli...maybe....so i think the 790i chipset is the best option for me..but i heard that the x48 chipset o/cing better


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i have a gtx 280 card...and in the future i'll do sli...maybe....so i think the 790i chipset is the best option for me..but i heard that the x48 chipset o/cing better



Not so sure about that, as I said they are both good and TBH even if the X48 was better, it would be marginal, DaMulta has some excellent overclocks on his quad, if you really want SLI then there is only one answer, otherwise go for the Rampage, stick with the single 280 and maybe upgarde to a x2 later.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 7, 2008)

i think i'll go to the striker ii


----------



## voxhel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, give me your last STABLE (as in Orthos stable, meaning at least 1 hour stressing CPU and RAM) speed and settings and we will go from there.....I dont think those previous speeds we acheived were Orthos tested????



ok  1h15mts 3995Mhz Orthos Stable

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 470
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: ~Auto 1556
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto 

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: ENABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.4
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.34
DRAM Voltage: 1.92
NB Voltage: 1.3
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

and no. with the previous speed i can Only log on and open a window or 2 but on Orthos it allways fails.

thks
vox


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i have a gtx 280 card...and in the future i'll do sli...maybe....so i think the 790i chipset is the best option for me..but i heard that the x48 chipset o/cing better


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131274

My board is still 449.99



and with x58 just around the door......


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, we need to take it in small steps from now on, please bare in mind that with a C1 stepping Q9550 you have already acheived what the majority have not on air, if during these small steps you get instability.....because they are small steps, it will probably be your memory that needs tweaking, the 3 things to try with your memory tweaking is to change DRAM timings to manual....... change the FSB strap from auto and change the voltage or the opposite to these if you already have an unstable setting using one of them....if that makes sense, so we will firstly try for 4.05gig.............changes in bold, as it's such a small step I am not changing memory settings apart from what I have mentioned above, I may adjust voltage, but I am working on you keeping the divider as it currently is..........

ok 1h15mts 3995Mhz Orthos Stable

Overclocker Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: *477*
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: *tRY 333 FIRST, IF NOT REVERT TO AUTO*
DRAM Frequency: ~*PICK A DIVIDER BETWEEN 1200-1500MHZ INITIALLY, if less than 1450mhz, increase voltage to 1.94V and tighten timings to 6-6-6-18*
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto 

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read To Precharge Time: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: *DISABLE*
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: *1.425*
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.60*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.36*
DRAM Voltage: 1.92
NB Voltage: *1.34*
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: auto
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131274
> 
> My board is still 449.99
> 
> ...



I can highly recommend my old 790 board, it did over 600FSB and is considerably cheaper.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141009


----------



## voxhel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, we need to take it in small steps from now on, please bare in mind that with a C1 stepping Q9550 you have already acheived what the majority have not on air, if during these small steps you get instability.....because they are small steps, it will probably be your memory that needs tweaking, the 3 things to try with your memory tweaking is to change DRAM timings to manual....... change the FSB strap from auto and change the voltage or the opposite to these if you already have an unstable setting using one of them....if that makes sense, so we will firstly try for 4.05gig.............changes in bold, as it's such a small step I am not changing memory settings apart from what I have mentioned above, I may adjust voltage, but I am working on you keeping the divider as it currently is..........
> 
> ok 1h15mts 3995Mhz Orthos Stable
> 
> ...




Can boot to Vista. Run Orthos, first Ram after 18 secs fails, second CPU after 20mts still running!


UPDATE:

FSB Strap: auto
Dram Freq: 1431mhz         FSB : DRAM = 2:3 ?? What does it meen? what do we whant to get 1:1?
Timings 6-6-6-18 at 1.94volts !
everythings the same

Othos Ram Teste Stable, runing for 30mts for now....

next step?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Can boot to Vista. Run Orthos, first Ram after 18 secs fails, second CPU after 20mts still running!
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> ...



Well done! 1:1 means that you are running your memory at the FSB speed (x4) so you can select that speed from the drop down if your set to "auto"....that is always the desired speed to run if your memory can take it......next step, be patient!

Have a play yourself now to see if you can get 4.1gig stable....you must have got the idea now.... with both CPU and memory for at least 1 hour.


----------



## voxhel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well done! 1:1 means that you are running your memory at the FSB speed (x4) so you can select that speed from the drop down if your set to "auto"....that is always the desired speed to run if your memory can take it......next step, be patient!
> 
> Have a play yourself now to see if you can get 4.1gig stable....you must have got the idea now.... with both CPU and memory for at least 1 hour.



the only thing that comes to mind is to raise

vcore
vpll
vtt
vdimm
vnb

but i´m starting to think that i can have this speed 4054.68Mhz but with much less vcore, vpll, but at the cost of GTLs, the prob is that i have no idea how they work with this cpu, like increasse cpu gtl to decrease vcore??? increase nb gtl to decrease vnb??? in what %? 5% nb gtl = 1% vnb?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:
			
		

> DaMulta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to have the 8pin installed, it could work with the 4 pin also.(make sure your not pluging in a 8pin PCIE plug they are different)

Did you reset the cmos?

Have you tried just 1,2,3 sticks of ram?

Always run a couple of memory test with a new machine
Dos before you install windows
http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp
this makes a bootable CD to test memory

Always run memtest in windows on a new machine.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
This test will find bad ram better than the other program from MS.


pc opens normally you say? You can see the start up screen?


You really need to tell me what error codes it's sending you when it does not start. Also you can try placing the video card in different slots.


You need to update the bios ASAP, and depending on which ver you have installed you might want to reinstall windows after up update the bios(if you do it inside windows)you can do it in bios also.

I have found that auto does not also work the best with memory settings.Even the voltage sometimes it gives it to much. For 4 sticks you want to be in t2 mode(t1 could work but highly unlikely)Always run unlinked!!!

Also crucial told me that the white slots are for 2Ghz ram. I have ran it in the blue but that is what they told me. You may want to back down the speed to 1700-1900. When you do that you need to do mem test and you can also tighten up your timings for better bandwidth and speed than you can at 2ghz.

Everest will show you your bandwidth speeds that you have going on with your system.

I'm going to post this PM in the forums I would like to do it there. My PM box fills up fast, and others might need this help.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 8, 2008)

the pc can't open...i reset the cmos three times and cleared the rtc ram...nothing yet..and i'm using the  8pin...any recommendations?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

voxhel said:


> the only thing that comes to mind is to raise
> 
> vcore
> vpll
> ...



The GTL ref divider is simply your Vcore multiplied by the divider, I do not need to set the GTL references for my 4.5gig so TBH I dont think you need to, I just think that your CPU is/has reached it's max, what temps are you getting on the cores under orthos after say 10 minutes and open two instances or orthos at the same time, one purely cpu, one purely ram.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> the pc can't open...i reset the cmos three times and cleared the rtc ram...nothing yet..and i'm using the  8pin...any recommendations?



Install one memory chip at a time, again install your asus error code LCD screen, and tell us were it is hanging.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 8, 2008)

HI, i just got a Q9650 and poped it in my Maximus Extreme, Made some setting changes and walla I got 4.06Ghz @ 1.312v and that is not tweaking it very much. WoW what a sweet chip I can weait to get it on a X48 with some good ram and water.


CPUz


also a screenie...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> HI, i just got a Q9650 and poped it in my Maximus Extreme, Made some setting changes and walla I got 4.06Ghz @ 1.312v and that is not tweaking it very much. WoW what a sweet chip I can weait to get it on a X48 with some good ram and water.
> 
> 
> CPUz
> ...



Try and drop that Vcore if you can, I appreciate you have not tweaked yet, I run 24/7 at 4gig on just 1.26V....yes they are sweeeettt!  Welcome to the world of the quad E0's.......it would seem however, surprisingly (from XS) that these babies actually overclock better on a decent P45 board than any other, either way you have some decent boards there!


----------



## voxhel (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> The GTL ref divider is simply your Vcore multiplied by the divider, I do not need to set the GTL references for my 4.5gig so TBH I dont think you need to, I just think that your CPU is/has reached it's max, what temps are you getting on the cores under orthos after say 10 minutes and open to instances or orthos at the same time, one purely cpu, one purely ram.



I have set FSB freq to 483 = 4105.5Mhz with Dram freq to 1453Mhz but i have Down with VCore to 1.4v. but maked gtl 0= 0.680  gtl 1=0.700.

Orthos runs CPU only for 15 mts and stoped.

temps 64-60-57-57

GTL ref ( 1.40*8.5=11.9 ???) what´s it used for? how?


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 8, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Try and drop that Vcore if you can, I appreciate you have not tweaked yet, I run 24/7 at 4gig on just 1.26V....yes they are sweeeettt!  Welcome to the world of the quad E0's.......it would seem however, surprisingly (from XS) that these babies actually overclock better on a decent P45 board than any other, either way you have some decent boards there!




I have been waiting for the Foxconn avenger to come out, a P45 that has 2 pci x16 2.0 slots so you don't loose that good crossfire, they say is should be out soon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2008)

voxhel said:


> I have set FSB freq to 483 = 4105.5Mhz with Dram freq to 1453Mhz but i have Down with VCore to 1.4v. but maked gtl 0= 0.680  gtl 1=0.700.
> 
> Orthos runs CPU only for 15 mts and stoped.
> 
> ...



Put it back the GTL refs back to auto then try that, if still not stable, increase NB by one increment, I think also with 1.4V that may be the cause, the longer the CPU is loaded under orthos, the greater the Vdroop becomes until perhaps it spikes at the point there is not enough voltage to maintain the load.....put it back to 1.425V!!!  after all, you are not going to be running 24/7 at that speed, that should be your benching speed, for 24/7 speed find your may speed on say 1.35V and use that.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 9, 2008)

i returned my striker ii extreme back and i have the asus rampage extreme now!!!x48 chipset...
my rams are :4 x 1gb crosshair 1600 mhz ddr3 7-7-7-20 1.8v..

any recommendations for o/c???


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i returned my striker ii extreme back and i have the asus rampage extreme now!!!x48 chipset...
> my rams are :4 x 1gb crosshair 1600 mhz ddr3 7-7-7-20 1.8v..
> 
> any recommendations for o/c???



You need to go to a thread about overclocking your motherboard before you get into the specifics of the Q9650, I am only helping Voxhel because he has the same motherboard and RAM as me, you need to get to the bottom of your board first that is the main obsticle.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 9, 2008)

but the thread's title isverclocking q9650 :s:S


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> but the thread's title isverclocking q9650 :s:S



Yes but in order for you to overclock, you have to know your boards limitations, if you dont know your motherboard, you cannot overclock your Q9650........whats your batch No, pack date and Vid of that chip?

I could say to you, these chips tend to perform best at the 9x multi and you should be able to run at 4gig on 1.26V 24/7, that is worthless if you dont know how to set a voltage or FSB in your motherboards BIOS? (because I dont as I do not have your board) All I am saying is, learn a little about your board, whether it likes your memory and what settings work best, then post your BIOS options and stock settings then we can do a little work, I need to know for example, if I suggest to do something, that you actually know how to do it on your board.....does that make sense?


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok thanks man..how can i find the batch number?


----------



## warhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

TATTY no XFX 790 mobo ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2008)

warhammer said:


> TATTY no XFX 790 mobo ?



No, corrupt BIOS, RMA'd it, got a brand new replacement and sold it, got the Anus P5Q3 now instead.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> ok thanks man..how can i find the batch number?



On the box, you will find the pack date there also.  The Vid can be found in Realtemps/coretemps.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm running on 3.6 ghz 7 hours stable with prime95...voltage 1.32 v (450x8) and 1801 mhz ram(from 1600)...my vid number is:1.2500
but i can't get it stable at 3.8 ghz..i used more voltage(1.35v)with no luck..i wanna tweak the nb voltage..can anyone suggest some voltages for the nb and cpu pll?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i'm running on 3.6 ghz 7 hours stable with prime95...voltage 1.32 v (450x8) and 1801 mhz ram(from 1600)...my vid number is:1.2500
> but i can't get it stable at 3.8 ghz..i used more voltage(1.35v)with no luck..i wanna tweak the nb voltage..can anyone suggest some voltages for the nb and cpu pll?



Unfortunatly, thats about your motherboard and not the chip, your CPU voltage is already much too high, you have the same Vid as me, I run 24/7 on 1.26V @ 4gig so as I said earlier, you need to work on your motherboard first, what is a good NB setting on your board for the chip to run stabily at 4gig is different to what I will need on a different board........I can try to help but as I said, not knowing you board makes it difficult, if you want to list your current settings for 3.6gig like Voxhel and I have done earlier then I might be able to help and suggest some tweaks.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok i'll post later some bios settings..i'm playing a little with the nb voltage now...


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok here are two pics with my o/c...






[/URL]

[/IMG]






[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> ok here are two pics with my o/c...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need your BIOS settings, how high are you now, you should be able to acheive around 4.5gig on air.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 11, 2008)

cpu voltage:1.3
nb voltage:1.49
nb GTL voltage:+40mV
dram voltage:1.86
4.5??are you crazy??with air???


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> cpu voltage:1.3
> nb voltage:1.49
> nb GTL voltage:+40mV
> dram voltage:1.86
> 4.5??are you crazy??with air???



I can actually boot to windows at 4.6gig but it is totally unstable, and yes, on air!   Look a couple of pages back in this thread.

Can I have your full BIOS, I need ram and all the other, rather than list it, can you take a picture of the actual screen in the BIOS on startup?


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 12, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that if i give more voltage than 1.3v there's a big risk of degrade...
anyway..here are some pics from bios...


















i tried at 4.3ghz but my rams can't get higher than 1865mhz..how can i set my rams go to 1865 mhz without lowering the FSB?
now i'm testing 4.2


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> A friend of mine told me that if i give more voltage than 1.3v there's a big risk of degrade...
> anyway..here are some pics from bios...
> 
> 
> ...




Again your asking questions about your motherboard options and not the chip....which is why I said, you must learn your motherboard first!  There will be an option where you can set your memory divider top lower the speed, let me have a look at your pics and I will get back to you.  1.4v is the commonly recommended max 24/7 for a 45nm chip to avoid electronic degredation, you can do short benches at higher though.

OK, just looked, just go to DRAM frequency and hit enter, you will get divider options to run at a slower speed.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 12, 2008)

i tried that...but the higher frequency after 1865 is 1580
is too low!!!


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 12, 2008)

can you recommend me some voltages to go up to 4.5 ghz stable?

Are you sure i can go to 4v?the highest voltage intel recommends is 1.3625...and my temperatures will be up to 70 C


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> can you recommend me some voltages to go up to 4.5 ghz stable?
> 
> Are you sure i can go to 4v?the highest voltage intel recommends is 1.3625...and my temperatures will be up to 70 C



In that case no then, what cooling you using?  and yes you can got to 1.4v but like I said, I run 24/7 at 4gig ay 1.26V.....  and if you dont wanna put a ram divider in, then you arent going any higher unless you get some better ram, use the divider and tighten your timings, at the moment I am running at 1700mhz at 6-6-6-18.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 12, 2008)

1.26 at 4 gig??i wanna a pic with prime95 showing 5 hours of benchmarking and a cpuz pic...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> 1.26 at 4 gig??i wanna a pic with prime95 showing 5 hours of benchmarking and a cpuz pic...



Well that will take 5 hours then, just check 2 pages back at my looped 2006 run at 4.4gig and check the voltages there, it's 1020pm here now but tomorrow night when I get home I will humour you and then post.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2008)

There ya go, I did a quick run before bed, I have had to resize the image to fit the 190kb limit, speedstep is on hence Orthos reporting the slower speed, you will see that the FSB is correct though and realtemps shows the correct speed, also you can match the times in realtemps with the times in Orthos, voltage set in BIOS at 1.26v, under load it obviously went up by the 0.04v!!  

I'll put puter on when I get home tomorrow and do a full run for you    Ohhhh and that was with my central heating on so ambients around 23C.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok man i believe you!!!i need 1.3v to boot at 4 ghz stable..maybe the reason are the 4 gigs of ram??(4 x1gb?)


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 13, 2008)

It's harder to clock with 4 gigs of ram because one chip could be better than the other.

1.3v

That's a different voltage than the memory is using or being controlled with.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 13, 2008)

Also i forgot to mention that i'm running vista x64..
in about 1 week i'm getting this watercooling system..http://zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=185


----------



## voxhel (Oct 13, 2008)

Tatti just so say a can do 8.5x500fsb! not stable yet but... get the new bios 1406! 

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q3_Deluxe/P5Q3-ASUS-DELUXE-1406.zip


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone here in this thread, and especially "Tatty One"  who said i can get my 
*Q9650 to 4G @ 1.28v *with some tweaking. 

All the info is in the screenie and in my sig!!!!!!
WOOT!

Next it will be to see how high she can fly!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> Thanks to everyone here in this thread, and especially "Tatty One"  who said i can get my
> *Q9650 to 4G @ 1.28v *with some tweaking.
> 
> All the info is in the screenie and in my sig!!!!!!
> ...



Congrats....glad it's working well for you, what board you using now?  and whats the chips Vid, I may be able to help when you get near to that "thin red line" which hopefully will be well up in the mid 4gig range, I am now booting to windows at just under 4.7gig but it's very unstable, I am just now tweaking my GTL reference voltages/dividers which, if I get right should enable me to lower Vcore and acheive the same overclocks, thing is, with ANY board, on a quad, oncew you get to the realms of 510+fsb, trouble is only a short distance away!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Tatti just so say a can do 8.5x500fsb! not stable yet but... get the new bios 1406!
> 
> http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q3_Deluxe/P5Q3-ASUS-DELUXE-1406.zip



Thank you, what improvements (if any) are you seeing?.....that link is not working for me????


----------



## voxhel (Oct 15, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thank you, what improvements (if any) are you seeing?.....that link is not working for me????



higher FSB


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2008)

Have not updated BIOS yet, will do so this weekend, however this chip is now starting to break in, got her to boot to windows at 4.6gig but at the high FSB's required (for a quad....510+) she dont like them much, but I can now run 24/7 at 4.1gig on just 1.29V on air  Idle temps at 30C.....low 60's load.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Congrats....glad it's working well for you, what board you using now?  and whats the chips Vid, I may be able to help when you get near to that "thin red line" which hopefully will be well up in the mid 4gig range, I am now booting to windows at just under 4.7gig but it's very unstable, I am just now tweaking my GTL reference voltages/dividers which, if I get right should enable me to lower Vcore and acheive the same overclocks, thing is, with ANY board, on a quad, oncew you get to the realms of 510+fsb, trouble is only a short distance away!




I just picked up the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P to play with......
and have my second Q9650 arriving tomorrow to push like crazy.

the first one is my workstation and running at 4G with low volts stable is fantastic, i think i am just going to leave that one alone for a while, especially since work is getting crazy.
So i will post some results over the weekend as to what results i am getting....
I think it's gonna be fun, I also have a set of Dominator DDR2 10000 1250Mhz RAM for the combo


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice....a 2nd!  At the end of the day, for 24/7 use, I dont personally like going above 1.3V so I tend to try to squeeze as much mhz within that voltage as I can, especially as I am getting a 4870x2 next week......we dont want a bottleneck do we!


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice....a 2nd!  At the end of the day, for 24/7 use, I dont personally like going above 1.3V so I tend to try to squeeze as much mhz within that voltage as I can, especially as I am getting a 4870x2 next week......we dont want a bottleneck do we!



I totally agree, my goal was 4G and to get that @ 1.28v was just the bomb, so i am lovin it... 

Plus i found another Q9650 selling for 400 and got that MS live 30% discount so i couldn't pass them up, plus it just seems like a great chip..... 

then i saw that Gig board for 136 with a 20.00 MIR so for 106 it was a steal, plus the FSB OC potential that he GIG is getting just made me think it was a gret fit.... so here is to some fun benching this weekend.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I totally agree, my goal was 4G and to get that @ 1.28v was just the bomb, so i am lovin it...
> 
> Plus i found another Q9650 selling for 400 and got that MS live 30% discount so i couldn't pass them up, plus it just seems like a great chip.....
> 
> then i saw that Gig board for 136 with a 20.00 MIR so for 106 it was a steal, plus the FSB OC potential that he GIG is getting just made me think it was a gret fit.... so here is to some fun benching this weekend.



I got a E9550 E0 for 268.00 shipped after a 106.00 cash back.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I got a E9550 E0 for 268.00 shipped after a 106.00 cash back.



Nice Tom, let me know when it arrives and I'll give you some instructions on overclocking .....seriously, if your board can do 500+ with a quad then I think 4.2gig will be easily acheivable, with these E0 quads, I think it's the FSB that is the limiting factor.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Tom, let me know when it arrives and I'll give you some instructions on overclocking .....seriously, if your board can do 500+ with a quad then I think 4.2gig will be easily acheivable, with these E0 quads, I think it's the FSB that is the limiting factor.



Well 45nm quads prior to the E0 would not do 500FSB maybe 480 but 500 no way so we are gonna see.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well 45nm quads prior to the E0 would not do 500FSB maybe 480 but 500 no way so we are gonna see.



Agreed, some boards can now acheive 520 though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2008)

4.5gig bench stable, will post Orthos later, bit toasty though at this speed on air at load, up in the 80's


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 4.5gig bench stable, will post Orthos later, bit toasty though at this speed on air at load, up in the 80's



very nice


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> very nice



You know, if I was not retired, I really would go phase and kick this muvva of a chiips ar*e to about 1.7V, shame really, I am now going to quietly disappear into the shadows again, am thoroughly happy with this chip, I might just break another personal record and keep it for 6 months!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You know, if I was not retired, I really would go phase and kick this muvva of a chiips ar*e to about 1.7V, shame really, I am now going to quietly disappear into the shadows again, am thoroughly happy with this chip, I might just break another personal record and keep it for 6 months!



I can understand I loved my first Qx9650. Now all you need is a 4870x2. The 4850's I have are just unreal.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I can understand I loved my first Qx9650. Now all you need is a 4870x2. The 4850's I have are just unreal.



I am tempted, got the cash too but think I will stick with the 260 for a little while longer, it gives me all I need TBH, I dont play Crysis and every other game I can max at 19xx resolution, at 790 core and shaders at 1600 this card is truly a monster.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I am tempted, got the cash too but think I will stick with the 260 for a little while longer, it gives me all I need TBH, I dont play Crysis and every other game I can max at 19xx resolution, at 790 core and shaders at 1600 this card is truly a monster.



Tatty sell that 260 and get a 4870x2 if you have the cash because it will destroy that card.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 20, 2008)

I got my gig GA-EP45-UD3P board on friday, so i slapped my QX6850 and it easily rokced t 4G and 503FSB, i got a feeling the GA-EP45-UD3P is a special board, I get my second Q9650 on monday and i am slapping it in asap, so i will see if it can do even better then the QX6850. 
I really like the Q9650's. and now this Gig board, some fun benchng this week.


----------



## dipsta (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello there guys.

sorry to properly hijack this thread. 

Tatty i can see that you boys on the q9650 are getting to 4 with like 1.3v and less. Why the hell then is it that i need 1.435 bios 1.4 cpuz windows to get 10*400 with my qx9650. 

Is it possible my board just isnt up to the job or is my chip just a pants one mate?

P.s im running ASUS P5kE wifi edition. ocz reaper 2*2gb ddr800
also i have had like 4.7ghz at like 1.55volts just for mucking bout on, benching. I think my chip may have degraded as now core 3 failed at 1.425 so i have had to turn up voltage a notch.

i'll trhow you a few settings if ya think ya can help.

CPU 1.435
multi 10
fsb 400
strap 400
memory at 1066
timings 5 5 5 15
CPU PLL 1.5
NB 1.7
SB auto 
gtls all auto
ddr 2.2
LLC enabled improved vdroop loads.
thats about it. anything else needed just ask. 

Also any help greatly appreciated. 4000mhz seems all ok for the now at 1/435 bios 1.4 windows. So happy at that. i have tried 9*450. am i better off at 9*450 or 9.5*420 or 10*400 which one? does it really matter?


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, just got another Q9650 and a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P, so i have been playing for a while.

What a sweet combo!


[url=http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436087]
	
[/URL]....







.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I might have to start browsing through this thread seeing as how I have one of these bad boys on the way.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2008)

dipsta said:


> Hello there guys.
> 
> sorry to properly hijack this thread.
> 
> ...



Simple....your QX is a C0 stepping, the Q's are E0.....BIG difference  I run 24/7 now at 4.1gig on AIR at 1.29V.....1.26V for 4gig, runs very cool as well at those speeds, I will take a guess and say, anyone with the cash that has air cooling should save a little and go Q9650 and not QX9650, if you have good quality water or better, then go for the QX perhaps because you will get more out of it but on air, the cooler Q on less voltage would probably be better.

Also bare in mind, I have poor Vid, those with better vid can get 4.7gig on 1.4V on air!


----------



## trt740 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice Tom, let me know when it arrives and I'll give you some instructions on overclocking .....seriously, if your board can do 500+ with a quad then I think 4.2gig will be easily acheivable, with these E0 quads, I think it's the FSB that is the limiting factor.



well my Q9550 is a dud it appears to hate my ram big time. I can do 4.0ghz but my ram has to be underclocked. I think its my board, this chip , my ram and the 8.5 multipler are not playing nice so time to try again.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well my Q9550 is a dud it appears to hate my ram big time. I can do 4.0ghz but my ram has to be underclocked. I think its my board, this chip , my ram and the 8.5 multipler are not playing nice so time to try again.



Funny you should say that Tom, Nate got a Q9650 and he got crap results on a rampage formula, think it might be an E0 quad thing????


----------



## trt740 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Funny you should say that Tom, Nate got a Q9650 and he got crap results on a rampage formula, think it might be an E0 quad thing????



could be but i'm for sure it's my ram . I can tell it's giving me blue screens after it loads but when down clocked my ram it is fine. If anything it's bios and ram conflicting with my new chip. My Q6600 would do 3.7ghz and run my ram way over specs.


----------



## locodonkey (Oct 26, 2008)

I need some help.

I just built a new system and I basically cannot boot with anything but stock settings.  3.6 wont work, nor will anything above.

Q9650
Asus Rampage Formula X48
4870 X2
Ram is Patriot Viper 8500 - 1066 2x2gb (i am thinking the ram is the problem)
1000W Corsair PSU

any advice I am stumped.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I can assume what other people are going to ask for and ask:  What are you changing in your bios?  Do you have any more information you can give us?


----------



## locodonkey (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I guess I am somewhat unsure of what to change.  The ram voltage is at 2.1 because that is what the manufacturer suggested.  I have upped the cpu voltage to 1.25 attempting to boot.  

I set the ai settings to manual. 

try the ram at its spec 5-5-5-12 settings - the ram should be in the first and third slots correct? 

fsb 400 just trying to boot at 3.6 will not even work

I get a bluescreen that flashes for an instant when the vista logo would start loading and then it reboots. 

zalman 9700 cpu cooler. 

at 3ghz core temps are - 35 33 38 38 idle 

not sure what other info to give.  haven't OC'ed since an AMD atholon a few years ago.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not familiar with ASUS bios, so for me to help you you'd need more info than what you've provided.  Even then I doubt I'm qualified to help xD.  Despite that 1.25v for 3.6ghz seems a little low even for a Q9650.  For 4ghz some people go as high as 1.4v and that's on dual cores.  I'd assume for quads you'll have to be more delicate about how much you put through it so bump your volts up to a max of 1.36v or so.  I'm relatively certain that chip should be able to operate at 3.6ghz at those voltages or less because of what people have posted as voltages they use to take it to 4.0+ghz.  If that doesn't work then you need to see if your north bridge stepping is correct for your fsb.

Good luck!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2008)

locodonkey said:


> Well I guess I am somewhat unsure of what to change.  The ram voltage is at 2.1 because that is what the manufacturer suggested.  I have upped the cpu voltage to 1.25 attempting to boot.
> 
> I set the ai settings to manual.
> 
> ...



You need to go over to Xtreme Systems and learn more about your motherboard before you try overclocking that Q9650, they have a dedicated thread to the Ramapage x48 0ver there, I am not familiar with your boards BIOS.


----------



## locodonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to go over to Xtreme Systems and learn more about your motherboard before you try overclocking that Q9650, they have a dedicated thread to the Ramapage x48 0ver there, I am not familiar with your boards BIOS.



It appears to be a ram issue so I picked up some gskill that has good reviews for my board.  Hopefully then I can start really tweaking the FSB etc.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 28, 2008)

locodonkey said:


> It appears to be a ram issue so I picked up some gskill that has good reviews for my board.  Hopefully then I can start really tweaking the FSB etc.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166



Yeah I had that ram in one of my old DDR2 boards briefly, pretty good stuff.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 29, 2008)

tatty are you crazy??1.5v????
if you're on watercooling ok...but on air??
i bet that in about 4 months your cpu will be dead..


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> tatty are you crazy??1.5v????
> if you're on watercooling ok...but on air??
> i bet that in about 4 months your cpu will be dead..



Lol no, I only go to 1.5V for a couple of minutes at a time to bench....absolutley no worries or problems with that....I run at 4.1gig 24/7 at 1.29V   Ohhh and by the way, it matters not if its watercooling, phase or LN2 the over voltage causes electronic degredation, nothing to do with heat.  plus of course......I dont usually keep a CPU for 4 months!


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 30, 2008)

which windows do you have?i have vista x64...and 4 gigs of ram...4x1gb..this i s my problem..4x1gb and x64.!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 30, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> which windows do you have?i have vista x64...and 4 gigs of ram...4x1gb..this i s my problem..4x1gb and x64.!



Vista 32.......what is your problem?  I have 4 x 1GB ram.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Oct 30, 2008)

i can't boot at vista x64 with 1.29v at 4 gigs as you..i have to raise the v to 1.31


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 30, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i can't boot at vista x64 with 1.29v at 4 gigs as you..i have to raise the v to 1.31



4.1gig at 1.29v, 4gig at 1.26v but 1.31 is fine TBH.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 30, 2008)

yea, that a fine voltage, these Q9650's are so sweet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, my CPU is starting to loosten up nicely now, I normally bench at just over 4.4gig, she will boot to windows at 4.6gig but is fit for little else at that speed, I can bench most apps at 4.5gig but 2006 dont like it much fater than the 4.4gig but take a look now at what voltage I can acheive that on!  I have done a 2006 run on these volts but TBH have only primed it for 20 minutes cause I got bored so it may not be totally long term stable on these volts.....................


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 31, 2008)

And this is all I need to run 4gig now, but have only tested these volts for about half an hour in COD4, just about to Orthos it, just noticed I have speedstep on but you will see the 445FSB!...............


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 31, 2008)

To me it seems neither my E8600 is as good as the E0 E8400 I had was, and the Q9650 isn't as good as the C1 Q9550 I had.  Or maybe I am missing sometihng.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> To me it seems neither my E8600 is as good as the E0 E8400 I had was, and the Q9650 isn't as good as the C1 Q9550 I had.  Or maybe I am missing sometihng.



Post your BIOS settings for 4gig and I will have a look, maybe we just need to do things differently to mine to get you there on lower voltage, I might have some GTL divider tweaks up my sleeve!

Ohhh my Batch No and pack date is in post 10 I think.........S_Spec SLB8W......Batch # L820B036......Pack date 31st July.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tatty, I copied your 4.1 settings exactly from the PM, and needed 1.35v for 20 mins Blend in Prime, and 1.3625v for 20 mins Large FFT in prime.  RAM was running 913mhz 6-6-6-18 2.04v.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Tatty, I copied your 4.1 settings exactly from the PM, and needed 1.35v for 20 mins Blend in Prime, and 1.3625v for 20 mins Large FFT in prime.  RAM was running 913mhz 6-6-6-18 2.04v.



I understand that, all I am saying is, yours may need a different approach, have you tinkered with GTL dividers yet?  Also, try increasing Pll voltage and reducing VCore, sometimes you will find you need less VCore when Pll is increased.

Edit:  At that speed I can run my ram at the 913 at 5-5-5-18 @ 2.02V


----------



## trt740 (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> To me it seems neither my E8600 is as good as the E0 E8400 I had was, and the Q9650 isn't as good as the C1 Q9550 I had.  Or maybe I am missing sometihng.



actually it's the luck of the draw the E0 e8400 , e8500 or e8600 are  physically exactly the same and average 4.4ghz on air. Some higher and some lower so save your money and get a E8400 if you go dual core.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I understand that, all I am saying is, yours may need a different approach, have you tinkered with GTL dividers yet?  Also, try increasing Pll voltage and reducing VCore, sometimes you will find you need less VCore when Pll is increased.
> 
> Edit:  At that speed I can run my ram at the 913 at 5-5-5-18 @ 2.02V



Just started priming with the PLL at 1.68 and the vCore at 1.34 and got a BSOD after less than 5 minutes.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

i installed my watercooling system yesterday and tried some o/c..
now i'm on 4.3 gigs with 1.39v and full load temps:58 57 57 56
but when i'm trying 4.5 gigs i'm getting a bsod..here is a pic from cpu-z





also some other voltages i set in the bios:
CPU Vtt - 1.44466
SB 1.5 v - 1.65681
SB v - 1.13989
dram:1.89(8-7-7-20,1601 mhz,1T)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> i installed my watercooling system yesterday and tried some o/c..
> now i'm on 4.3 gigs with 1.39v and full load temps:58 57 57 56
> but when i'm trying 4.5 gigs i'm getting a bsod..here is a pic from cpu-z
> 
> ...



I have all the above settings on auto except of course DRam, I think that to get 4.5gig (any reason why you are jumping 4.4gig?) you have 2 hurdles, the first is that you need a lot more VCore to jump to 4.5gig, around 1.45 - 1.475 and secondly, FSB's are getting high now for a quad, without the right motherboard you wont be able to acheive them, why not fill in your specs so we can see what you have got!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Just started priming with the PLL at 1.68 and the vCore at 1.34 and got a BSOD after less than 5 minutes.



When you prime, are you using a CPU only or CPU + Ram prime?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> When you prime, are you using a CPU only or CPU + Ram prime?



That test  I was doing Large FFT, I usually do that, on occasion I might do the Blend test for 20 mins than the Large FFT.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> That test  I was doing Large FFT, I usually do that, on occasion I might do the Blend test for 20 mins than the Large FFT.



So you are priming both CPU and RAM, just do small FFT's....lets narrow this down and make sure it's not the ram also crapping you out, I am convinced we can get somewhere, I am going to try some GTL ref dividers with mine, if they work then you can try them.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

dark2099 i think OCCT is the best cpu stressing program..
tatty i added my pc specs..could you recommend me some voltages and settings to go up to 4.4?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> dark2099 i think OCCT is the best cpu stressing program..
> tatty i added my pc specs..could you recommend me some voltages and settings to go up to 4.4?



Is that Rampage x48?


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

yeap...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

Just put NB on 1.4V and VCore on 1.475 to be safe, SB on auto and ensure if you are increasing ram speed with the FSB then do they need more volts, other than that.....let her rip!  Obviously the NB/SB is a guess for me with your board so feel free to adjust that.

If it works, then just tiptoe down the voltage until you get to where she can prime.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

nb voltage now is 1.51v..is it right??


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 1, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> nb voltage now is 1.51v..is it right??



IDK.....different boards and chipsets need different voltage settings, you will just have to play, obviously the lower the better, play with that before you start the overclock.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

i remember that with 1.45v on nb my pc couldn't start at 4.1gigs..a'll try 1.49..


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 1, 2008)

ok..my pc opened at 4.4 and 1.47v...also i set the cpu pll voltage to 1.44...
i'll try tommorow some benchmarks and if it's steady i'll lower th cpu voltage to 1.45v
temps are(real temp stats):71 70 69 69....are these temps ok??
here's a pic:


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> So you are priming both CPU and RAM, just do small FFT's....lets narrow this down and make sure it's not the ram also crapping you out, I am convinced we can get somewhere, I am going to try some GTL ref dividers with mine, if they work then you can try them.



So should I try the settings you sent me for 4.1GHz again and do just a small fft test to check for stability?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So should I try the settings you sent me for 4.1GHz again and do just a small fft test to check for stability?



yes please first, lets make sure the ram is totally outta the equation.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 2, 2008)

tatty are my temps ok?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 2, 2008)

kiddyoverclocker93 said:


> tatty are my temps ok?



Yup, those are fine but I manage that overclock on more or less the same tems on air but I can do it on a little less volts but thats fine, try and keep them under 80c, they will do more but I like a safety margin


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 2, 2008)

can you recommend me some setting to go up to 4.5gigs?


----------



## sergioalb64 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the advice you have indirectly provided 

I would like your feedback on my stats for the Q9650:

Ai O.C. Tuner: Manual
Ratio CMOS Settings: Auto
FSB Frequency: 440
Multiplier: 9
CPU O.C. Skew: Auto
NB O.C. Skew: Auto
FSB Strap To NB: Auto

DRAM Frequency: DDR2 881Mhz
CAS Latency: 6
RAS-CAS Delay: 6
RAS Precharge: 6
RAS Active to Precharge: 18
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. O.C. Charger: Enabled
Ai Clock Twister: Auto
Ai Transaction Booster: Auto

PCIE Frequency: 100
CPU Voltage: 1.4
CPU PPL Voltage: 1.5
FSB Term Voltage: 1.34
DRAM Voltage: 1.91
NB Voltage: 1.31
SB 1.5 Voltage: Auto
SB 1.1 Voltage: Auto

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Just in case:
Mobo: ASUS Maximus II Formula
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131319
RAM: OCZ DDR2 800Mhz 16GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227353&Tpk=ocz vista 16gb







I'm somewhat new to O.C.'ing, but I have a few questions for you guys:
1 - Is there anything I should change on the settings?  Is anything downright wrong?  Should I amp the FSB a tad more?
2 - What's up with my RAM?  Is it really running at half the specified speed (440MHz instead of 880), or is it because of some setting?  Can I fix this?  What are the best settings for my RAM, regarding CAS / RAS and all that?   I want it to be as fast as it can within safe numbers.
3 - Any other comments or suggestions?

Once again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 2, 2008)

omg help!!i runned 3dmark 06 and my score was 19176!!before 2 weeks with 4 gigs i got 20076 and now with 4.4 19176..what's wrong?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> yes please first, lets make sure the ram is totally outta the equation.



So I tried your 4.1GHz settings, starting with 1.3125v vCore, resulted in a BSOD, upped the vCore to 1.3185v and same result only after a bit longer, then upped the RAM to 2.04 from 1.96v at 913 6-6-6-16.  That lasted still a bit longer before a BSOD.  So then I upped the NB from 1.3 to 1.36v and that pass the 8k small FFT test and then early in the 10K small FFT core 3(or 4, which ever you prefer) got a fatal error.  So should I up the NB or vcore more.  Sneeky suggested possibly playing with the GTL's but those I've seen mixed things on.


----------



## kiddyoverclocker93 (Nov 3, 2008)

dark raise the nb voltage to 1.45 and should be fine..also disable the two sprectrums..


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 3, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> So I tried your 4.1GHz settings, starting with 1.3125v vCore, resulted in a BSOD, upped the vCore to 1.3185v and same result only after a bit longer, then upped the RAM to 2.04 from 1.96v at 913 6-6-6-16.  That lasted still a bit longer before a BSOD.  So then I upped the NB from 1.3 to 1.36v and that pass the 8k small FFT test and then early in the 10K small FFT core 3(or 4, which ever you prefer) got a fatal error.  So should I up the NB or vcore more.  Sneeky suggested possibly playing with the GTL's but those I've seen mixed things on.



I can run 4.6gig at 1.42V on the Northbridge so dont think it's that, it still sounds from your post that you are testing both ram and CPU????  I have some GTL settings that I will post when I get home that I use but not everyone finds benefit from them......I still think it is a ram issue but put your Vcore on 1.4v and your NB on 1.4v just to be safe, run a CPU only stress test and see how that pans out.

Try manually inputting the transaction booster to 14 and see if that helps, you can always tweak back once stable.


----------



## sergioalb64 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you guys give me your advice?  I've noticed that some apps. run a little slower; I'm guessing it's because the RAM halved its speed for some reason.  My stats and questions are in a post above.  Thanks!


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I can run 4.6gig at 1.42V on the Northbridge so dont think it's that, it still sounds from your post that you are testing both ram and CPU????  I have some GTL settings that I will post when I get home that I use but not everyone finds benefit from them......I still think it is a ram issue but put your Vcore on 1.4v and your NB on 1.4v just to be safe, run a CPU only stress test and see how that pans out.
> 
> Try manually inputting the transaction booster to 14 and see if that helps, you can always tweak back once stable.



When you say CPU only stress test do you mean Small FFT, or OCCT, or Orthos.  Have me a tad confused.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2008)

sergioalb64 said:


> Can you guys give me your advice?  I've noticed that some apps. run a little slower; I'm guessing it's because the RAM halved its speed for some reason.  My stats and questions are in a post above.  Thanks!



I'll answer your other points tonight when I get home but your ram is not running half speed.....it's dual so x2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 4, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> When you say CPU only stress test do you mean Small FFT, or OCCT, or Orthos.  Have me a tad confused.



Small FFT indicated as cpu only I think in prime, at work so cant look but you get my drift, in prime you can select the test.


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2008)

Guys I have a ???  

Is it normal for chips like q9550/q9650 to hit a fsb of 400 without any voltage tweaks?


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I can run 4.6gig at 1.42V on the Northbridge so dont think it's that, it still sounds from your post that you are testing both ram and CPU????  I have some GTL settings that I will post when I get home that I use but not everyone finds benefit from them......I still think it is a ram issue but put your Vcore on 1.4v and your NB on 1.4v just to be safe, run a CPU only stress test and see how that pans out.
> 
> Try manually inputting the transaction booster to 14 and see if that helps, you can always tweak back once stable.



Trying everything but the transaction booster.  Passed about 25 mins of small FFT so far, longer than its gone before.  Has anyone else with E0 stepping chips noticed vDroop isn't as bad as it was with the C0, C1, and M0 chips?  Check the screenie, 1.4v set in bios, 1.4v at load.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2008)

thats very nice!  i just cant understand why it takes so much more voltage.....well i suppose they say every chip is different, maybe for once I just got lucky!......try her in 2006 at that speed now, then ramp her up to 1.5V, i am guessing that with that extra voltage you need, your probably gonna max in 2006 at 4.3gig with a max boot to windows at about 4.4gig.


----------



## voxhel (Nov 10, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well 45nm quads prior to the E0 would not do 500FSB maybe 480 but 500 no way so we are gonna see.



Hello tat!!

Just to give my input...

Tat i could much more than last time so this week i will have more time hope to talk to you  with specs..

Best
Vox


----------



## voxhel (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Tat ppll!

After some weeks of test to get my settings prime aproved i can only do Small ffts 15mts and sometimes more... but i cant get my Volts lower than this need your help!!!

Tat its Gskill DDR3 1333!!!! CL7

CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 475
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: 1584 !!!!
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual !!!!

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: 6
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 60
Write Recovery Time: 10
Read To Precharge Time: 6
Read to Write Delay: Auto
Write to Read (s): 6
Write to Read (d): 6
Read to Read (s): Auto
Read to Read (d): Auto
Write to Write(s): Auto
Write to Write(d): Auto
Write to Pre Delay: Auto
Read to Pre Delay: 6
Pre to Pre Delay: Auto
All Pre to Act Delay: Auto
All Pre to REF Delay: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: DISABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.40
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.70
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36
DRAM Voltage: 1.94
NB Voltage: 1.32
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

Before i get to other values i want to get Prime Stable on this.

Any input helps! tks!

vox


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats one of 3 things....or perhaps a combination, starting with worst to best.........

1.  You just need more CPU voltage for full stability....try 1.425 but I wouldnt run that 24/7

                                                 OR

2.  You have 1333mhz rated ram running much faster on same timings , not enough Vdimm.....increase to say 1.94

                                                 OR

3.   You need to increase your NB Volts to 1.34 AND/OR increase your FSB terminal voltage to 1.38


----------



## cmcmill01 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, Very new to this overclocking business but after reading through this forum I thought I would give it a quick go.
All I have done is increase the FSb to 400Mhz and the multipler to 9 to get to 3.6Mhz.
The voltage has gone up to 1.32V, how do I bring that back done to 1.25V?
I have left every thing else as auto in bios.
Any advice on the settings for the bios with the processor and motherboard would be very useful.

Will my RAM be the limiting factor?
Thanks


----------



## voxhel (Nov 16, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats one of 3 things....or perhaps a combination, starting with worst to best.........
> 
> 1.  You just need more CPU voltage for full stability....try 1.425 but I wouldnt run that 24/7
> 
> ...



Ok Tat if i run VNB 1.44 i can get stable but i dont know if that is too much...?

Vdimm 1.94 as it is or 2.02 is the same result on Pri small FFT.

I have this ideia that vtt should be => vcore but ate hight fsb i´m starting to think that isn´t the case...

one other thing what is supoused to be the best in performance best solution from this 2 ex:

8.5x475  and dram 1549 or 8.5x466 and dram 1424?

the timings that i have know are the manufacter timings for 1600 cl7 1.9v!!!

best
vox


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2008)

cmcmill01 said:


> Hi, Very new to this overclocking business but after reading through this forum I thought I would give it a quick go.
> All I have done is increase the FSb to 400Mhz and the multipler to 9 to get to 3.6Mhz.
> The voltage has gone up to 1.32V, how do I bring that back done to 1.25V?
> I have left every thing else as auto in bios.
> ...



"auto" for VCore will adjust voltage with FSB, if you want to get it back down to 1.25v then set to manual and set to one incrememt above 1.250v and that will do it.  At those speeds, everything on auto (exxcept for Vcore) is fine, it's only when you get higher that you want to put some settings in manually to take more control of the overclock.  Your ram should not be the limiting factor if you use the dividers, they are there to slow your ram down once you hit FSB's that will exceed ram capability.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Ok Tat if i run VNB 1.44 i can get stable but i dont know if that is too much...?
> 
> Vdimm 1.94 as it is or 2.02 is the same result on Pri small FFT.
> 
> ...



Well try your VTT on auto, that will add as is required and see if that makes any difference.  As for the ram speeds, that depends, will the slower speed allow you to tighten any of the timings with extra voltage?  If not, I would probably go for the faster ram speed rather than the faster CPU for everyday use, for benching......the opposite.

Ohhhh and try OCCT to test stability, it's even harsher than prime.


----------



## cmcmill01 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers Tatty One.
Changed the CPU voltage to 1 step above 1.25 and got the attached results.
Running cooler.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

cmcmill01 said:


> Cheers Tatty One.
> Changed the CPU voltage to 1 step above 1.25 and got the attached results.
> Running cooler.



Thats still a bit warm at idle, can you find and post a picture of your cooler and are you using decent thermal paste?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

Just googled and found it, I assume that you have the fan set to max speed (do you have fan control on in BIOS, if so, turn it off!), you see, you could easily get that chip running 24/7 at 4gig on less than 1.3v but that heat is going to slow you down, if you have decent thermal paste on, and you have your fan running full speed may i suggest that you invest around £6 in two 80mm fans, presuming you have the centre fan blowing the hot air to a rear case extractor fan, mount one 80mm using 4 screws in each corner of the fan on the side farthest away from the rear of the case blowing and the other closest to the rear of the case "sucking"....that will move the hot air out much quicker and could reduce your temps by upto 8C.....a good investment, simply slide the screws that you have placed on the holes between the fins of the fan, I had a 3 fan setup on an old Skythe Mine cooler I had that came with a centre fan and it worked wonders!


----------



## cmcmill01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats still a bit warm at idle, can you find and post a picture of your cooler and are you using decent thermal paste?



Tatty One, those are the temps under full load.
Thinking about watercooling if I'm going to go faster.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

cmcmill01 said:


> Tatty One, those are the temps under full load.
> Thinking about watercooling if I'm going to go faster.



Ahhh right, in that case......very good!  Not really any need to go water, I can bench at 4.5gig on air no problems and can boot to windows at 4.6gig comfy, of course, water might well give you more, but the voltages at anything higher can be scary!

When you say full oad......do you mean priming in OCCT?


----------



## voxhel (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well try your VTT on auto, that will add as is required and see if that makes any difference.  As for the ram speeds, that depends, will the slower speed allow you to tighten any of the timings with extra voltage?  If not, I would probably go for the faster ram speed rather than the faster CPU for everyday use, for benching......the opposite.
> 
> Ohhhh and try OCCT to test stability, it's even harsher than prime.



Ok Tat is the VNB 1.44 too much for my setup? i think i can have better results on prime with higher VNB, for 24/7 what should be the max?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Ok Tat is the VNB 1.44 too much for my setup? i think i can have better results on prime with higher VNB, for 24/7 what should be the max?



For 24/7 I would stay under at say 1.38v max, now I can run with FSB's of 487mhz on 1.32v but of course mine is a different chip, bottom line is, that in everyday use, you will see no difference between 3.8gig and 4gig in any case so keep it cool!


----------



## NapalmV5 (Nov 17, 2008)

well another q9650 thread..  lol

heya q9650 dudes 


ive taken 2x q9650 @ 4.9ghz on air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203329

one of the two q9650 @ 5ghz on vapoLS
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202987

4870 8800 3870 4.8ghz all air
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206237


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2008)

NapalmV5 said:


> well another q9650 thread..  lol
> 
> heya q9650 dudes
> 
> ...



Very nice, yes I have seen your results in Xtreme, you have a better Vid than me i think, I can boot to 4.6gig and run SuperPI but thats about all she is good for, max 2006 stable benching is 4.5gig for me, gets me nearly 22,500 for 2006 but on air, thats an awesome result!


----------



## cmcmill01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ahhh right, in that case......very good!  Not really any need to go water, I can bench at 4.5gig on air no problems and can boot to windows at 4.6gig comfy, of course, water might well give you more, but the voltages at anything higher can be scary!
> 
> When you say full oad......do you mean priming in OCCT?



No, I have been using Prime95, will give the OCCT a run to see if everything runns smoothly.
Also has anybody noticed the difference in temp between Real temp and Core temp?
Cheers


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

cmcmill01 said:


> No, I have been using Prime95, will give the OCCT a run to see if everything runns smoothly.
> Also has anybody noticed the difference in temp between Real temp and Core temp?
> Cheers



Yes....go realtemp.


----------



## voxhel (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> For 24/7 I would stay under at say 1.38v max, now I can run with FSB's of 487mhz on 1.32v but of course mine is a different chip, bottom line is, that in everyday use, you will see no difference between 3.8gig and 4gig in any case so keep it cool!



Ok Tat i´m 

with this specs

CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Frequency: 470 !!!
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: 1549 !!!!
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual !!!!

CAS Latency: 7
DRAM RAS to CAS Delay: 7
DRAM RAS Precharge: 7
DRAM RAS Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS TO RAS Delay: 6
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 60
Write Recovery Time: 10
Read To Precharge Time: 6
Read to Write Delay: Auto
Write to Read (s): 6
Write to Read (d): 6
Read to Read (s): Auto
Read to Read (d): Auto
Write to Write(s): Auto
Write to Write(d): Auto
Write to Pre Delay: Auto
Read to Pre Delay: 6
Pre to Pre Delay: Auto
All Pre to Act Delay: Auto
All Pre to REF Delay: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
DRAM Write Training: Disabled
MEM OC Charger: DISABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.40
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO  !!!
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.38 !!!
DRAM Voltage: 1.94
NB Voltage: 1.28 !!!
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.60

I can run OCCT for 4h Cpu only no erros and mix too for 5h no error!!!

but on prime gives 15mts and starts the errors!!!

wo should i beleave?!??!??!??! :s :S :S

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Ok Tat i´m
> 
> with this specs
> 
> ...



Well if you can do everything that you do on a day to day basis without BSOD then there is not a problem, I assume it remains stable when you game?  I think the answer is your memory, I bet if you actually set the timings on "auto" (it will probably default to 9-9-9-24 then you would have total stability................ohhhh and I would set "memory overclock charger" to auto also.


----------



## voxhel (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Well if you can do everything that you do on a day to day basis without BSOD then there is not a problem, I assume it remains stable when you game?  I think the answer is your memory, I bet if you actually set the timings on "auto" (it will probably default to 9-9-9-24 then you would have total stability................ohhhh and I would set "memory overclock charger" to auto also.



ok get this pcie up to 103 and the prime errors gone!

this makes any sense?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

voxhel said:


> ok get this pcie up to 103 and the prime errors gone!
> 
> this makes any sense?



Well as the PCI-E is linked and comtrolled by the Northbridge perhaps the NB just needed a little smack!  Cool.....well done!


----------



## NapalmV5 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice, yes I have seen your results in Xtreme, you have a better Vid than me i think, I can boot to 4.6gig and run SuperPI but thats about all she is good for, max 2006 stable benching is 4.5gig for me, gets me nearly *22,500* for 2006 but on air, thats an awesome result!



thanks tatty  

been waitin and waitin for gtx 290.. gimmie a chance to get it.. the 20+k 06 will go up


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2008)

NapalmV5 said:


> thanks tatty
> 
> been waitin and waitin for gtx 290.. gimmie a chance to get it.. the 20+k 06 will go up



Shame, I just sold my GTX260 @ 800, where U from?


----------



## voxhel (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello tat

i have tried MEM OC Charger: Auto but it gives worst results so make it Disable.

i have changed

AI Transaction Booster: AUTO to 7 and works ok. i have tried the 6 but it fails boot, what does this mean whats the best?

and Enable all the 4 options, but dont know if its better to have them on Enable or Disable. ???

best
vox


----------



## NapalmV5 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Shame, I just sold my GTX260 @ 800, where U from?



tell me about it.. still waiting..

nice 800 core @ 260

usa


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2008)

voxhel said:


> Hello tat
> 
> i have tried MEM OC Charger: Auto but it gives worst results so make it Disable.
> 
> ...



The lower the figure for transaction booster, the better the performance, I only suggested manually adding your DRAM timings if they defaulted to looser, if you are happy with the speed and latencies then thats fine.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

What do you think the safe vCore range is for the Q9650.
I am going to water so temps won't be a problem.
I Think i got it locked in at 4.5Ghz @ 1.46v @ 503fsb.
So that is what i want for 24/7
what do you think\?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> What do you think the safe vCore range is for the Q9650.
> I am going to water so temps won't be a problem.
> I Think i got it locked in at 4.5Ghz @ 1.46v @ 503fsb.
> So that is what i want for 24/7
> what do you think\?



Anything over 1.35V 24/7 will cause degredation (it's not about heat) and fairly quick too, I can just about do 4.3gig on that, i would suggest you just raise the vcore to 1.35, raise the NB, PLL and FSB Tv a couple of increments and see what you can get for that voltage, I really wouldnt go any higher otherwise in about 4 weeks you will seee that you lose stability because she will need more volts for the same speed.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Anything over 1.35V 24/7 will cause degredation (it's not about heat) and fairly quick too, I can just about do 4.3gig on that, i would suggest you just raise the vcore to 1.35, raise the NB, PLL and FSB Tv a couple of increments and see what you can get for that voltage, I really wouldnt go any higher otherwise in about 4 weeks you will seee that you lose stability because she will need more volts for the same speed.



I thought there were degradation concerns above 1.4v...


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 23, 2008)

arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
I want my 4.5


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I thought there were degradation concerns above 1.4v...



Apparently not for E0 chips, allegedly they are more prone to degredation....largely i would guses because such low vids for quads especially, again, until it actually happens to a few people you dont know for sure although I had an E6850 that I ran 24/7 on 1.55V, it did kind of fu*k up after a while, needed more and more volts to maintain the speeds.

Edit:  I did read somewhere on intels site that their max recommended voltage for an e0 was something like 1.325.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 24, 2008)

I figure running it at 1.4x @ 4.5Ghz  503 FSB for the next year, if i get a year @ that speed, then i can down grade it to a family computer and run it stock.

Hows that for a plan....

Also a off topic question, I am running 3870X2 in this rig, It rocks @ about 21k
I have another 3870X2, how do they scale, will i get a decent boost from the second X2 card. Does 4 GPU's play ok in games, are there good drivers?

I am running Vista Ultimate 64, but can run XP 64 if better~ 

thanks in advance~


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I figure running it at 1.4x @ 4.5Ghz  503 FSB for the next year, if i get a year @ that speed, then i can down grade it to a family computer and run it stock.
> 
> Hows that for a plan....
> 
> ...



I generally think that degradation is fairly irrelavent for those of us who switch out chips often, unless you really go overboard. 

The 3870x2 scales just fine, though any crossfire performance will be based on how well the game utilizes crossfire. Just use either the newest catalyst drivers or tweakforce drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I figure running it at 1.4x @ 4.5Ghz  503 FSB for the next year, if i get a year @ that speed, then i can down grade it to a family computer and run it stock.
> 
> Hows that for a plan....
> 
> ...



yeah to be honest, I would actually run at 1,4v, I just feel that if I am giving my opinion to someone else I should be on the cautious side!


----------



## Diplo (Dec 5, 2008)

*Any suggestions on settings for these specs.*

Hi tatty_one, everyone else

Just wondering since i managed to get my hands on the following and would like to know what would be the best 24/7 settings to run at 4Ghz.

I have no idea if the memory I got is any good, was the only DDR3 kit i could get my hands on over here.

Q9650 E0 steppng
XFX 790i Ultra mobo
SuperTalent STT D3-1333 6GB (3x 2GB) CL8 Triple Channel Kit
2x XFX GTX280xxx SLI

Busy waiting for memory to come in as i got everything else setup and ready.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2008)

Diplo said:


> Hi tatty_one, everyone else
> 
> Just wondering since i managed to get my hands on the following and would like to know what would be the best 24/7 settings to run at 4Ghz.
> 
> ...



Welcome to TPU!........Can i ask why you bought the triple channel kit?  The 790i is not triple channel so if you populate 3 of the 4 slots you will not be able to run in dual channel just single with a big performance hit, if you have bought it to future proof because you will be going i7 and x58 in the future then fine, just put 2 sticks in the 790.

For 4gig speed you are going to be running at 445mhz on the FSB, multiply that by 4 (quad pumped)and that will give you around 1780 FSB total speed, I doubt if your memory will do that at 1:1 so you will need to use a divider in BIOS to bring the speed down.

You should acheive that speed on 1.3v or less on VCore, what you need to do is to tweak the NB, PLL and FSB voltages to get the right balance for the overclock, have a play and get back to me to see how you are doing.


----------



## Diplo (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah damn man....I was pretty sure i read somewhere on xfx site that it supported it.
Well any suppose ill have to do with an extra

Ill give it a try and see if I can get some better memory from Singapore or somewhere. (Dual channel of course)


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 5, 2008)

Diplo said:


> Ah damn man....I was pretty sure i read somewhere on xfx site that it supported it.
> Well any suppose ill have to do with an extra
> 
> Ill give it a try and see if I can get some better memory from Singapore or somewhere. (Dual channel of course)



Just E Bay one 2GB stick.  I actually had the XFX 790i Ultra.....great board....but no, sadly not triple channel, only the new X58 Nahalem boards are triple.


----------



## PrazVT (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi all ... I hope this isn't a dead thread b/c I could use some help w/ my Q9650.  My system specs are in the sig.  So I just got this and I could use some help tweaking at 4.1 ghz.  

The settings I've actually changed in the bios are:

CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Frequency: 456
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap To North Bridge: AUTO
DRAM Frequency: 913
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Auto

MEM OC Charger: DISABLE
Ai Clock Twister: auto
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO

CPU Voltage: 1.34
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0): Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1): +40mv
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (2): +40mv
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (3): Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.57
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.35
DRAM Voltage: 2.09
NB Voltage: 1.45
NB GTL Voltage: Auto
SB 1.1 Voltage: 1.10
SB 1.5 Voltage:  1.50

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: AUTO
NB Clock Skew: AUTO

Now the one odd thing about my chip is that Cores 0 and 1 run 10C hotter than 2 and 3.  So they idle at 42C while 2 and 3 idle at about 33C.  Not sure if it's a sensor thing or I just have an odd chip (1.2125 vid btw). 

So initially I tried to run Intel Burn Test @ 4.2Ghz (1.3625V) but CoreTemp/RealTemp were very inconsistent w/ temperatures..sometimes they'd all hang around in the 60s, but other times they'll jump to the high 70s...it's really weird.

So I scaled back to 4.1ghz.  So current settings yield the following results:

2 hrs OCCT = pass
Prime95 Blend test ...Core 1 fails.

What should I tweak right now to try and fix that?  Vcore?  GTL?  Skews?

Any help  / advice would be very much appreciated.  thanks guys!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 23, 2009)

PrazVT said:


> Hi all ... I hope this isn't a dead thread b/c I could use some help w/ my Q9650.  My system specs are in the sig.  So I just got this and I could use some help tweaking at 4.1 ghz.
> 
> The settings I've actually changed in the bios are:
> 
> ...



Firstly, it sounds to me that your heatsink is either not evenly applied onto the CPU or it is uneven, aside from that though, my suggestion would be to firstly, at those settings @4.1gig run OCCT but ONLY the ram test to ensure that memory is not a factor in your instability, I appreciate you are saying Core 1 fails but I have had weird reporting core failure when the memory also was unstable.  Once you have eradicated that, might I suggest just for the sakwe of testing, you can always tweak back later once you have total stability......

Put DRAM freq on auto
Mem OC Charger Auto
ALL GTL ref voltages on auto
FSB Term Voltage auto (PLL is good)
Drop NB Voltage to 1.4v (raise again if this fails but seems high for the board at 4.1gig, mine does that on 1.3V)
raise SB 1.1 to 1.2V
lower SB 1.5 to 1.3V (not familiar with the 2 settings so using my 1.3V as a benchmark, feel free to ignore if you want)

All the rest looks fine...........come back to me and let me know how you have got on please.

Your specs are not shown so this is a pretty "ballpark" setup, let me know your motherboard and i might be able to help further.


----------



## PrazVT (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Tatty - first let me apologize for my signature not showing up - not sure why - but here are my system specs:

Q9650 | Swiftech Apogee GT / MCRES / MCR320 / MCP655 | 8GB Mushkin XP2-8500 | Asus Maximus II Formula | eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SC | X-Fi Fatality | 3x250GB SATA | 2 x 500GB SATA | Lite-on BD | Asus DVD/RW | Zalman 850W PSU | Logitech G15/MX518/Z5500 | Coolermaster Cosmos S

Second, thanks for the response.  With respect to the funky Core temperatures, after doing some digging it seems that a number of QX9650 and Q9650 owners have chips that have 2 cores with temperatures 10C higher than the other 2 cores.  I used this waterblock on my Q6700 system for the last few months and remounted 3 times (even rotating the waterblock) and the results were exactly the same.  So, it's either odd reporting or these chips are freaks..but I may tweak the pressure put on the cpu and see if it makes a difference.

As for overclocking, in the time after I posted on here I did manage to get 10 hours stable on prime blend @ 4.20ghz (466x9)  - 1.356V vcore, 1.36V FSB Vtt, 1.55V cpu pll, 1.46V Vnb, 1.55V SB 1.5, 1.15 SB 1.1 and CPU GTL voltages that were roughly .635, .667, .635, .667 of FSB Vtt.

As for NB voltage, I'll try and lower it a bit - I just figured with 4 sticks of 1066mhz RAM, I may need more NB voltage..esp if I attempt to run it at 1135mhz, which is the next divider up.  Anyway, I'll do what you've suggested for the sake of optimizing voltages and report back.

Thanks!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 26, 2009)

I was warned about this, but I want to see if anyone else has clocked a P35 with a Q9650 beyond FSB 465. I am thinking that this is close to the max this board will do for FSB. I am pretty happy with 4.18Ghz especially only using 1.36Volts. 

Im at work, havent taken screen shots, but just curious if any users went beyond 465Mhs on the FSB with a P35, and if you did, what type of settings did you use. I am using the latest BIOS for the board. I know the chip has a lot of room left in it to go higher.

When I am trying to get max FSB I lower my multiplier to 7x, and my mem ratio to 333/667..so the ram and cpu are underclocked.

EDIT> Found some good settings I will play with tonight. I realize this is for a Dual Core, but gives me a place to start with...if anyone else is interested.. http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6980


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I was warned about this, but I want to see if anyone else has clocked a P35 with a Q9650 beyond FSB 465. I am thinking that this is close to the max this board will do for FSB. I am pretty happy with 4.18Ghz especially only using 1.36Volts.
> 
> Im at work, havent taken screen shots, but just curious if any users went beyond 465Mhs on the FSB with a P35, and if you did, what type of settings did you use. I am using the latest BIOS for the board. I know the chip has a lot of room left in it to go higher.
> 
> ...



Why not get yourself a cheap P45.......I appreciate it's more outlay but your board is just not going to do that lovely chip justice....although I appreciate it's early days for your P35 and this chip, i will do some googling to see if I can pick up on anything with FSB's and the p35......I run 24/7 at 4.1gig on just 1.28V....4.2gig @ 1.32v another slight advantage of the P45!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Why not get yourself a cheap P45.......I appreciate it's more outlay but your board is just not going to do that lovely chip justice....although I appreciate it's early days for your P35 and this chip, i will do some googling to see if I can pick up on anything with FSB's and the p35......I run 24/7 at 4.1gig on just 1.28V....4.2gig @ 1.32v another slight advantage of the P45!



Well I am very close to your settings. Running 4.18Ghz @ 1.36v so far 100% stable in orthos, superpi, 3dmark06. So that is not bad at all. I think once I play with this more and do more searching I will be able to hit 4.2 I mean I am only 20Mhz away. If you find anything else I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Well I am very close to your settings. Running 4.18Ghz @ 1.36v so far 100% stable in orthos, superpi, 3dmark06. So that is not bad at all. I think once I play with this more and do more searching I will be able to hit 4.2 I mean I am only 20Mhz away. If you find anything else I would appreciate it.



Will do, I will have a search now, remeber these chips average 4.4-4.5gig on air and with the right board some can actually manage upto 4.7gig on air!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 26, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Will do, I will have a search now, remeber these chips average 4.4-4.5gig on air and with the right board some can actually manage upto 4.7gig on air!



My temps are pretty low, so I know it has a lot of headroom with watercooling. Right now with my current clock/volts Im hitting 34c Idle and 44c Load on my hottest core.

I know 500FSB is going to be next to impossible to hit with this P35, and its been a great board...I have bios settings for 500FSB with a E8500 but I know that won't translate perfect for a quad. If I can squeeze out 470FSB I will be happy. Im probably just being impatient and need to play with the BIOS a lot more or it could be as simple as not being possible on this board...Im at 465, you would think 470 "should" be possible. It took me a good while to get my Q6600 stable at 4Ghz.

I know btarunner had his DFI P35 up to 500fsb.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2009)

But I bet his was with a dual core, I think you are right, I have been trawling all my old forum haunts and i cannot find a Q9650 beyond 465FSB.......here are a couple of screenies with my best overclock on air (not OCCT 8 hour stable) and best OCCT stable, high voltages required as I do not have a very good Vid (1.250) but you will see idle temps are pretty good for air, I need to seriously hike voltages once I hit 4.4gig..... i have gotta say, with some tweaking, if you get beyond 465 stable....that will be some serious acheivement....stick with it!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah his was a dual core.

I have a lot of hope now. I found an Anandatech article for getting a QX6800 to FSB 470 on this board. So it doesnt look totally bleek.

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/motherboards/2007/dfi-p35-overclocking/3DMARK06BENCH.jpg

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3129&p=15

I have read this article before, really helped with my Q6600. But it looks liek they keep adding to it along with forum members. Didnt have a chance to play with it last night, was playing Farcry 2 multiplayer all night.


----------



## skjafar (Mar 15, 2009)

*Advice needed*

i am building my fist oc rig, and i have read around the net and based on my budget have decided to buy the following:
MB: GA-EP45-EXTREME
Cpu: Obviously Q9650
Ram:Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2 6400 (4 of those, making 8GB)
I want to get it stable at 4GHz and not more, i would love to know anything that i must pay attention to, also i have some doubts about the ram, any advice?

Thanks all.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 15, 2009)

skjafar said:


> i am building my fist oc rig, and i have read around the net and based on my budget have decided to buy the following:
> MB: GA-EP45-EXTREME
> Cpu: Obviously Q9650
> Ram:Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2 6400 (4 of those, making 8GB)
> ...



Excellent choice of board, excellent choice of CPU  but personally, I would go for good PC8500 ram that will allow you to get the most out of your system, good PC8500 will get you 1100 - 1150mhz whilst overclocking, I would even go for just 4gb if i couldnt afford the 8gb.

Edit:  4ghz will be very easy and you should do it on well under 1.3v!


----------



## skjafar (Mar 16, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> but personally, I would go for good PC8500 ram that will allow you to get the most out of your system, good PC8500 will get you 1100 - 1150mhz whilst overclocking.



Thanks alot for the reply, my doubts turned out to be a little in place  
can you recommend any particular ram?
i might go with the 4gb for the time being.

Thanks again, I appreciate the help. 

i would like to mention that i am getting SAPPHIRE HD 4870 1GB is that a good choice, or should i rethink this one as well?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2009)

skjafar said:


> Thanks alot for the reply, my doubts turned out to be a little in place
> can you recommend any particular ram?
> i might go with the 4gb for the time being.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I have only just seen this post.... have you bought anything yet?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 3, 2009)

My Q9650 is heeeeeeere.

Currently running 3.6Ghz at stock volts (1.2v VID) with my u120x. Soon going to go uppppp.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 3, 2009)

skjafar said:


> i am building my fist oc rig, and i have read around the net and based on my budget have decided to buy the following:
> MB: GA-EP45-EXTREME
> Cpu: Obviously Q9650
> Ram:Kingston HyperX 2GB PC2 6400 (4 of those, making 8GB)
> ...


Nice build, I have a very similar set-up.  

As for ram, I have both of these sets of gskill. Can't really say which is better, both are excellent. The PI series is best for tighter timings, but about 1100 is the max for either of them. 

click 1

click 2


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2009)

w00t. 4 gigs stable is here at 1.3v. Tried going a bit higher, but it entered tweaking-land and I have other things to over the weekend, but I promise to try next time I am bored ! 

I also need to get another pair of good 2Gb sticks. My six gigs is two good 2x2Gb sticks and a pair of simple higher latency sticks that can't OC too well with half-decent timings.

Here's some benchmarks !

SuperPi + 3DMark Vantage:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Q96504GhzHD4870X2-1.jpg

3DMark06:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Q96504GhzHD4870X2-3DMark06.jpg

And for laughs, 3DMark03:
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Q96504GhzHD4870X2-3DMark03.jpg

Think I should OC the HD4870X2 next ?


----------



## radaja (Apr 5, 2009)

ive got some g.skill 2x2GB pc9600 ddr1200 sticks cheap


----------



## sergioalb64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi!  Me again; I would like to bump my Q9650 to at least 4.5Ghz.  Here are my current BIOS settings:

Ai O.C. Tuner: Manual
Ratio CMOS Settings: Auto
FSB Frequency: 450
Multiplier: 9
CPU O.C. Skew: Auto
NB O.C. Skew: Auto
FSB Strap To NB: Auto

DRAM Frequency: DDR2 901Mhz
CAS Latency: 6
RAS-CAS Delay: 6
RAS Precharge: 6
RAS Active to Precharge: 18
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. O.C. Charger: Enabled
Ai Clock Twister: Auto
Ai Transaction Booster: Auto

PCIE Frequency: 100
CPU Voltage: 1.3
CPU PPL Voltage: 1.5
FSB Term Voltage: 1.34
DRAM Voltage: 1.91
NB Voltage: 1.31
SB 1.5 Voltage: Auto
SB 1.1 Voltage: Auto

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU-Z stats:
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i242/sergioalb64/PC1.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i242/sergioalb64/PC2.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i242/sergioalb64/PC3.jpg

SpeedFan stats:
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i242/sergioalb64/PC4.jpg

MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131319
RAM: http://www.buy.com/prod/16gb-ddr2-pc2-6400-kit/q/loc/101/208673389.html
Vista Ultimate 64-bit

I would like to know if there are any tweaks I could / should make.  I would like to push this to 4.5Ghz.  Thanks for the feedback in advance!


----------



## aquax (Apr 5, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> w00t. 4 gigs stable is here at 1.3v. Tried going a bit higher, but it entered tweaking-land and I have other things to over the weekend, but I promise to try next time I am bored !
> 
> I also need to get another pair of good 2Gb sticks. My six gigs is two good 2x2Gb sticks and a pair of simple higher latency sticks that can't OC too well with half-decent timings.
> 
> ...



Can I ask why do you leave C1E enabled?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 5, 2009)

Because I lose nothing from leaving it enabled (I am not shooting for the moon in OC right now).


----------



## Infectedz (Jun 25, 2009)

Can someone help me with my overclock? I'm having real difficulties trying to get 4GHz Prime stable unless I trow around 1,45 Vcore at it.. .:-S

Mobo: Abit IX38 QuadGT (Intel X38 + ICH9R Chipsets)
CPU: Intel Xeon X3370, which is actually the same as a Q9650 but just tested more for server purposes
CPU VID: 1.25 V Stepping: E0
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 500
VGA: GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB
RAM: Corsair Dominators 2x 2GB PC8500

Current settings:
CPU Vcore: 1.3625 V
DDR2: 2.1 V
MCH 1.25: 1.30 V
ICHIO 1.5: 1.5 V
CPU VTT (FSB Termination Voltage): 1.20 V
ICH 1.05: 1.05 V
CPU GTLREF 0&2: 63%
CPU GTLREF 1&3: 63%

Running at 450 x 9 (NOT stable!)
Temps are very fine: Idle around 30°C / Full load around 67°C (Core Temp) @ 1.4250 V
Please don't whine about the temps I know they are fine and cannot cause unstableness
because TMax = 100°C and MAX CPU IHS temp = 71,4°C, my IHS is 35°C...

Please help me, others can get this baby stable at only 1.25 V :-S

GrtZ


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2009)

Infectedz said:


> Can someone help me with my overclock? I'm having real difficulties trying to get 4GHz Prime stable unless I trow around 1,45 Vcore at it.. .:-S
> 
> Mobo: Abit IX38 QuadGT (Intel X38 + ICH9R Chipsets)
> CPU: Intel Xeon X3370, which is actually the same as a Q9650 but just tested more for server purposes
> ...



I dont know your board sadly which is the main deciding factor, however x38 boards are not renoun for the highest overclocks with E0 quads.

I would raise your CPU VTT to 1.3V and give that a try first.


----------



## Infectedz (Jun 25, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I dont know your board sadly which is the main deciding factor, however x38 boards are not renoun for the highest overclocks with E0 quads.
> 
> I would raise your CPU VTT to 1.3V and give that a try first.



Will try that first ;-)

Didn't work out... 

Using your recommendation resulted in a bsod after 2 minutes of Priming 

I changed the following because I saw in Intel's X3370's datasheet that the max VCore and max CPU VTT voltage is 1.45 V (Absolute max)
CPU VCore: 1.40 V => That's actually 1.36 V While Priming...
CPU VTT: 1.40 V => That's actually 1.41 V While Priming...
GTLREFs: 67%
MCH 1.25: 1.25V

I will start Priming again


----------



## Infectedz (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you guys think this is to high for 24/7 operation?

Now I'm stressing for 20 minutes and my Core temperature is stable at 62°C for quite a time now..


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 25, 2009)

Infectedz said:


> Do you guys think this is to high for 24/7 operation?
> 
> Now I'm stressing for 20 minutes and my Core temperature is stable at 62°C for quite a time now..



Thats fine but certainly no more than 1.4V, however it must be your board requiring the volts, I had a bad stepping Q9650 that ran ar 4.1gig 24/7 on 1.29V.  Good P45 boards are the best E0 Quad overclockers.  have you tried GTL refs on auto?


----------



## Infectedz (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't put them on auto :-( Default is 67% I can go up to 80% and down to 45% 

I'm still priming now with RAM on 1066MHz this time (unlinked) with a MCH of 1.40 V
All the rest remained the same:

CPU VCore: 1.40 V
CPU VTT: 1.40 V
MCH 1.25: 1.40 V


----------



## d3fct (Jul 15, 2009)

just recently added l/c to my rig, gettin rid of my phase, got it at 4.4 prime stable right now(about 4&1/2 hours im too impatient to wait any longer). I'm stilll having issues with my dominators at 500, even though there rated for 1066, hopefully i can work this out and get 4.5 or better prime stable. I can list my volts and such, if it will help anyone.


----------



## Triton.se (Jul 17, 2009)

I've put my Q9650 in EVGA 750i SLI FTW mobo, not the best mobo for OC, but hey, 4.1GHz @ 1.328v (got pencil vdroop mod, 1.35v set in BIOS), 15 runs IBT (Linpack@High) but oddly gives ERROR instead of system freeze  ...maybe I'll just stay there, error > freeze 

4005MHz / 890MHz / Linpack@High 30 runs OK @ 1.304v

But...P95 Blend is another thing, it can't do more than 3hrs straight.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 17, 2009)

Triton.se said:


> I've put my Q9650 in EVGA 750i SLI FTW mobo, not the best mobo for OC, but hey, 4.1GHz @ 1.328v (got pencil vdroop mod, 1.35v set in BIOS), 15 runs IBT (Linpack@High) but oddly gives ERROR instead of system freeze  ...maybe I'll just stay there, error > freeze
> 
> 4005MHz / 890MHz / Linpack@High 30 runs OK @ 1.304v
> 
> But...P95 Blend is another thing, it can't do more than 3hrs straight.



Your going to need about 1.4 volts to run stable @ 4.1Ghz


----------



## d3fct (Jul 17, 2009)

i agree you will need atleast 1.4, i can get stable at 4.4 with 1.45v but need close to 1.5v to get in at 4.6 and run programs/games, still tryin to get stable past 4.4


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i agree you will need atleast 1.4, i can get stable at 4.4 with 1.45v but need close to 1.5v to get in at 4.6 and run programs/games, still tryin to get stable past 4.4



I am guessing you have the 1.25V ViD??


----------



## d3fct (Jul 18, 2009)

core temp says 1.215v


----------



## d3fct (Jul 18, 2009)

same in everest too


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2009)

d3fct said:


> same in everest too



Is that board of yours P45?


----------



## d3fct (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah ud3r, sry 4 double post was going to edit it in and hit the wrong button, my system is in my profile on the left.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

i was able to run 3dmark at 4.6 but rebooted the second i ran prime, im having a hard time with stability past 4.4


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i was able to run 3dmark at 4.6 but rebooted the second i ran prime, im having a hard time with stability past 4.4



I think it's probably your motherboard limiting you now, I was able to get 4.5gig OCCT stable on 1.48V on an Asus P45 P5Q Deluxe but I had the worst Vid you can get for a Q9650 @ 1.25V.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

what was your volts for the 4.5 stable


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2009)

d3fct said:


> what was your volts for the 4.5 stable



1.48, with your Vid on some boards, 4.7gig can be obtained stably on air, the best 2 boards seem to be gigabyte's P45's..... the extreme and the DQ6.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

yea i can get 4.4 stable with 1.48, i meant your other voltages, vtt,pll,nb,gtl's. If you dont mind for referance, like for instance i read somewhere that some guy had to put like 1.6 vtt to get 4.5 stable(9650), i only push 1.3 vtt.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2009)

d3fct said:


> yea i can get 4.4 stable with 1.48, i meant your other voltages, vtt,pll,nb,gtl's. If you dont mind for referance, like for instance i read somewhere that some guy had to put like 1.6 vtt to get 4.5 stable(9650), i only push 1.3 vtt.



I dont have the chip now but no, the Asus was very kind with voltages, Vtt was at 1.43v ish..... i did 4.4gig on 1.4V Vcore.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

in bios or in cpuz 1.4?


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> but I had the worst Vid you can get for a Q9650 @ 1.25V.



Nah, they have 1.30s coming out now. :shadedshu


d3fct, post your template, The only one I know that primes much higher than 4.5 is Jor and hes on phase for those runs.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

ok will do later , I'm actually alt tabbing out of bf2 to post. yeah i had this on phase it broke 10 seconds at 4.5 with 9.8 sec or something now on liquid at 4.6 it does like 10.02. guess im at my limit with this chip, but i still want to squeeze every ounce of juice out of it that i can.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 19, 2009)

What are you talking about with 10.02 and 9.8s?


----------



## d3fct (Jul 19, 2009)

super pi my bad im playin bf2 and posting back n forth


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2009)

d3fct said:


> in bios or in cpuz 1.4?



Bios 1.412, CPU-Z 1.4.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 20, 2009)

ok heres my voltages.

vcore 1.48
vtt 1.3
pll 1.57
cpu ref .823
nb 1.48
mch ref .86

thats my bios settings for my 490x9 prime stable. I have tried upping the nb and vcore a bit for stability at 500 but it doesnt seem to help much.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 20, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Nah, they have 1.30s coming out now. :shadedshu
> 
> 
> d3fct, post your template, The only one I know that primes much higher than 4.5 is Jor and hes on phase for those runs.



Pop across to Xtreme.... they have a 9650 thread and there are about 10 on 4.7+ on air, very good Vid's of course and all with either the Gigabyte's P45 extreme or DQ6, the motherboard really is the key.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 20, 2009)

d3fct said:


> ok heres my voltages.
> 
> vcore 1.48
> vtt 1.3
> ...



Try upping your cpu ref to 0.848 and lower your nb down some. This is what I use for 500*9 on the 9650, its a low vid so ignore the vcore.


```
******Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)******
 
Robust Graphics Booster.........................[ Auto     ]
CPU Clock Ratio.................................[ 9        ]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio............................[ + 0.0    ]
CPU Frequency 4.5GHz............................[ 500 x 9.0]
 
******Clock Chip Control******
 
CPU Host Clock Control..........................[ Enabled  ]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)........................[ 500      ]
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz).....................[ 100      ]
C.I.A 2.........................................[ Disabled ]
 
******Advanced Clock Control******
 
CPU Clock Drive.................................[ 800mv   ]
PCI Express Clock Drive.........................[ 900mv   ]
CPU Clock Skew..................................[ 0ps     ]
MCH Clock Skew..................................[ 50ps    ]
 
******DRAM Performance Control******
 
Performance Enhance.............................[ Standard ]
(G) MCH Frequency Latch.........................[ 266      ]
System Memory Multipler.........................[ 2.50A    ]
Memory Frequency 1066...........................[ 1250     ]
DRAM Timing Selectable..........................[ Manual   ]
 
CAS Latency Time................................[ 5       ]
tRCD............................................[ 5       ]
tRP.............................................[ 5       ]
tRAS............................................[ 15      ]
 
******Advanced Timing Control******
 
tRRD[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWTR[3].........................................[ 3       ]
tWR[6]..........................................[ 6       ]
tRFC[54]........................................[ 54      ]
tRTP[3].........................................[ 3       ]
Command Rate (cmd)[0]...........................[ 2T      ]
 
******Channel A Timing Settings******     
 
Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]
 
******Channel A Driving Settings****** 
 
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
 
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
 
******Channel B Timing Settings******     
 
Static tRead Value        [ 8 ] ................[ 8       ]
tRD Phase0 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase1 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase2 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD Phase3 Adjustment     [ 0 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
tRD 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2wr (Differnt Rank)   [ 6 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tWR 2rd (Differnt Rank)   [ 5 ] ................[ Auto    ]
tRD 2wr (Same/Difft Rank) [ 8 ] ................[ Auto    ]
 
Dimm 1 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
Dimm 2 Clock Skew Control.......................[ Auto    ]
DDR Write Training..............................[ Auto    ]
 
******Channel B Driving Settings****** 
 
Drive Strength Profile..........................[ 1200    ]
Data Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Up Level......................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Up Level.......................[ Auto    ]
 
Data Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
cmd Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
ctrl Driving Pull Down Level....................[ Auto    ]
clk Driving Pull Down Level.....................[ Auto    ]
 
******Motherboard Voltage Control******
 
Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore         [ 1.15    ]...................[ 1.40625 ]
CPU Termination   [ 1.20    ]...................[ 1.300   ]
CPU PLL           [ 1.50    ]...................[ 1.500   ]
CPU Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.848   ]
 
MCH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.400   ]
MCH Reference     [ 0.760   ]...................[ 0.863   ]
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.970   ]
ICH I/O           [ 1.500   ]...................[ 1.500   ]
ICH Core          [ 1.100   ]...................[ 1.100   ]
 
DRAM Voltage      [ 1.800   ]...................[ 1.940   ]
DRAM Termination  [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.970   ]
Channel A Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.970   ]
Channel B Ref     [ 0.900   ]...................[ 0.970   ]

******Advanced BIOS Features******
 
Limit CPUID Max to 3............................[ Disabled ]
No-Execute memory Protect.......................[ Disabled ]
CPU Enhance Halt (CIE)..........................[ Disabled ]
C2/C2E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
C4/C4E State Support............................[ Disabled ]
CPU Thermal Monitor.............................[ Disabled ]
CPU EIST Function...............................[ Disabled ]
Virtualization Technology.......................[ Disabled ]
```



Tatty_One said:


> Pop across to Xtreme.... they have a 9650 thread and there are about 10 on 4.7+ on air, very good Vid's of course and all with either the Gigabyte's P45 extreme or DQ6, the motherboard really is the key.




I know about that thread and the guys running past 4.5 are not running P95 on air that high just benchmarks. Both my 9650(1.15vid) and 3380(1.225vid) can easily do 4.7+ on air but will not pass prime that high even on water.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 21, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Try upping your cpu ref to 0.848 and lower your nb down some. This is what I use for 500*9 on the 9650, its a low vid so ignore the vcore.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




I know, which is why I didnt mention prime stable, however noone runs their Q9650 at those speeds 24/7 on air, in fact noone runs those speeds 24/7 on anything because of the voltages needed and therefore degregation so Prime is not so important at benching speeds as long as of course it's stable enough to bench, Napalm for instance has done a 2006 run on his first Q9650 at 4.8gig I think (it may have been 4.7) and thats good enough for me!  I just ran 24/7 on air at 4.1gig @ 1.29V when I had my chip although i dont know if the 1.250v Vid chips now act the same as they did when they were first released, I got mine and started this thread in the first week the chips were released in the UK although as I said, my max stable was 4.5gig and the chip would actually prime at that speed (just.... got very toasty) but strangely it wouldnt pass 2006 at that speed, i had to drop it down to 4.44gig for that... i couldnt get anything higher than 4.5gig on air that would do more than a 1M SuperPI run.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 21, 2009)

I think your getting confused. My original post "_d3fct, post your template, The only one I know that primes much higher than 4.5 is Jor and hes on phase for those runs._" was directed at d3fct as he had posted earlier he was wanting 4.5 or better PRIME stable. Being bench stable past 4.5 on air is not what I was talking about. Although if I remember right Napalm does in fact run his at 4.6 24/7 even with ridiculous voltages.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info guys ill try the volts you suggested hoss, and see if i can get prime stable at 4.5. That was kinda my goal before i bought this chip, but ill take 4.4 if thats all i can get.


----------



## sergioalb64 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys, me again.  I know what I want this time; it would be great if I could reach 4.5G @ 1.4V or less, or at least 4.4G.  My stats are in the middle of page 13 of this thread (don't wanna cram this place with the stats again, please look at them on page 13).

I don't know, but after reading some of your posts I have a funny feeling that the culprit not letting me go to 500 fsb x 9 is my RAM, or my RAM settings; I tried 500 fsb x 9 with 1.4V, even 1.5V, and it just wouldn't boot; not even at 460 fsb, 450 is the most I can do right now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mudkip (Aug 2, 2009)

sergioalb64 said:


> Hi guys, me again.  I know what I want this time; it would be great if I could reach 4.5G @ 1.4V or less, or at least 4.4G.  My stats are in the middle of page 13 of this thread (don't wanna cram this place with the stats again, please look at them on page 13).
> 
> I don't know, but after reading some of your posts I have a funny feeling that the culprit not letting me go to 500 fsb x 9 is my RAM, or my RAM settings; I tried 500 fsb x 9 with 1.4V, even 1.5V, and it just wouldn't boot; not even at 460 fsb, 450 is the most I can do right now.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



fill in your system specs http://forums.techpowerup.com/usercp.php


----------



## d3fct (Aug 2, 2009)

well from lookin at page 13 you say u have 16g of ram, your really gonna have to push the nb voltage up for starters, and some of your other volts look pretty low too(v core 1.3).i have to go past 1.4 when i get over 4 gigs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

i finally decided to get around to overclocking my q9650! ive got the evga 790i ultra board and ive got a stable oc by doing the following.

ram speed is 1600 and the board default is 1333 so i increased the volts to get it to 1600 and 7-7-7-24. i had to lower the multi to x8 which brought me in at 3.2 ghz. im at 1.4v for the cpu and 1.5/1.6 for the north/south bridge. id like to up the multi to x9 so i can reach 3.6 ghz but i dont want to overdue it. any ideas?


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got my new Intel Q9650!!!

This is my current Intel core2quad Q9650 overclock at 3.6ghz (400x9) with just 1.12volts vcore!!

CPU VID: 1.2250v
FPO/Batch:L009B453
Stepping: E0 SLB8W
Pack date: 5/3/2010

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6514/84840642.png


----------



## Q9650 (Jul 7, 2010)

My current 3.6ghz OC 400x9 bios settings on my asus maximus extreme

Ai Overclock Manual

CPU Ratio Setting 9
FSB Frequency 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge Auto
PCIE Frequency 100

DRAM Timing Control Manual
DRAM Frequency DDR3-1600
DRAM Command Rate 1T

CAS# Latency 7
RAS# to CAS# Delay 6
RAS# Precharge 6
RAS# Active Time 20
RAS# to RAS# Delay Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time Auto
Write Recovery Time Auto
Read to Precharge Time Auto

Read To Write Delay(S/D) Auto
Write to Read Delay(S) Auto
Write to Read Delay(D) Auto
Read To Read Delay(S) Auto
Read To Read Delay(D) Auto
Write To Write Delay(S) Auto
Write To Write Delay(D) Auto

DRAM Static Read Control Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control Disabled

Ai Clock Twister Strong
Ai Clock Skew for Channel A Auto
Ai Clock Skew for Channel B Auto
Ai Transaction Booster Enabled
Boost Level 3

CPU Voltage 1.15 vdrop 1.12
CPU PLL Voltage 1.50
North Bridge Voltage 1.35
DRAM Voltage 1.80
FSB Termination Voltage 1.2
South Bridge Voltage 1.075
Loadline Calibration Disabled
CPU GTL Reference 0.63x
North Bridge GTL Reference 0.67x
DDR3 Channel A REF Voltage Auto
DDR3 Channel B REF Voltage Auto
DDR3 Controller REF Voltage Auto
SB 1.5 Voltage Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum Disabled


----------



## mudkip (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice overclock!


----------

